# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աղոթքների շտեմարան

## Մեղապարտ

Առաջարկում եմ ակումբի բոլոր մասնակիցներին այս բաժնում տեղադրել աղոթքներ ,շարականներ , ինչպես նաև հոգևոր երաժշտության հետ կապված տեղեկություններ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ներսէս Շնորհալի - ”Առաւօտ լուսոյ”
(հատված)
Առաւօտ լուսոյ

Երգ աղօթական
(Սուրբ Ներսէս Շնորհալի, 12-րդ դար)

Առաւօտ լուսոյ,
Արեգակն արդար,
Առ իս լոյս ծագեա:

Բըղխումն ի Հօրէ,
Բըղխեա ի հոգւոյս,
Բան քեզ ի հաճոյս:

Գանձդ ողորմութեան,
Գանձիդ ծածկելոյ
Գըտող զիս արա:

Դուռն ողորմութեան,
Դաւանողիս բաց,
Դասեցո վերնոցն:

Երրեակ միութիւն,
Եղելոց խնամող,
Եւ ինձ ողորմեա:

Զարթիր, Տէր, յօգնել,
Զարթո ըզթմրեալս,
Զուարթնոց նըմանիլ:

Էդ Հայր անսկիզբն,
Էակից Որդի,
Է միշտ սուրբ Հոգի:

Ընկալ զիս, գըթած,
Ընկալ, ողորմած,
Ընկալ, մարդասէր:

Թագաւոր փառաց,
Թողութեանց տուող,
Թող ինձ զյանցանս:

----------

Արծիվ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աշխարհ ամենայն
(Հատված)
Երգ զղջման եւ խոստովանութեան
(Սուրբ Ներսէս Շնորհալի, 12-րդ դար)

Աշխարհ ամենայն,
Առ իս նայեցեալ,
Ախտակից լերուք:

Բանամ զշրթունս,
Բարբառիմ լեզուաւս,
Բողոքեմ զանձնէս:

Գող եղէ մեղաց,
Գըտող կորստեան,
Գուբ ինձ փորեցի:

Դաւեցի զանձն իմ,
Դաւաճանեցի,
Դարան գործեցի:

Երբեմն էի լոյս
Եւ այժմ եմ խաւար
Եւ ստուեր մահու:

Զիա՞րդ պատմեցից
Զթիւ մեղաց իմոց,
Զի բազում են յոյժ:

Էրկինք եւ երկիր,
Եկայք, ողբացէք
Եղկելի զանձն իմ:

Ընտրեցի զչարն,
Ընկալայ կամաւ
Ըզհոյլս մեղաց:

----------

Արծիվ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Monk

ԵՐԳ ԱՂՕԹԱԿԱՆ

Տեառն ՆԵՐՍԻՍԻ Շնորհալւոյ Հայոց Կաթուղիկոսի ի դէմս սրբոյ Երրորդութեանն նաեւ իւրաքանչիւրոյ դիմի Երրորդութեանն առանձնակի.

Առաւօտ լուսոյ,
Արեգակն արդար,
Առ իս լոյս ծագեա’:
Բըղխումն ի Հօրէ,
Բըղխեա’ ի հոգւոյս,
Բան քեզ ի հաճոյս:
Գանձդ ողորմութեան,
Գանձիդ ծածկելոյ
Գըտող զիս արա’:
Դուռն ողորմութեան,
Դաւանողիս բա’ց,
Դասեցո’ վերնոցն:
Երրեակ միութիւն,
Եղելոց խնամող,
Եւ ինձ ողորմեա’:
Զարթիր, Տէր, յօգնել,
Զարթո’ ըզթմրեալս,
Զուարթնոց նըմանիլ:
Էդ Հայր անսկիզբն,
Էակից Որդի,
Է միշտ սուրբ Հոգի:
Ընկա’լ զիս, գըթած,
Ընկա’լ, ողորմած,
Ընկա’լ, մարդասէր:
Թագաւո’ր փառաց,
Թողութեանց տուող,
Թո’ղ ինձ զյանցանս:
Ժողովող բարեաց,
Ժողովեա’ եւ զիս
Ժողովս անդրանկաց:
Ի քէն, Տէր, հայցեմ,
Ի մարդասիրէդ,
Ինձ բժշկութիւն:
Լե’ր կեանք մեռելոյս,
Լոյս խաւարելոյս,
Լուծանող ցաւոյս:
Խորհրդոց գիտող,
Խաւարիս շնորհեա’
Խորհուրդ լուսաւոր:
Ծնունդ Հօր ծոցոյ,
Ծածկելոյս ստուերաւ
Ծագեա’ զլոյս փառաց:
Կենարա’ր փրկիչ,
Կեցո’ զմեռեալս,
Կանգնեա’ զգլորեալս:
Հաստեա’ հաւատով,
Հաստատեա’ յուսով,
Հիմնեցո’ սիրով:
Ձայնիւս աղաչեմ,
Ձեռօքս պաղատիմ,
Ձիր բարեաց շնորհեա’:
Ղամպարամբ լուսոյ,
Ղեկավար ճարտար,
Ղօղեալս ամրացո’:
Ճառագայթ փառաց, 
Ճանապարհ ինձ ցո’յց,
Ճեպել ի յերկինս:
Միածինդ Հօր,
Մոյծ զիս յառագաստ
Մաքուր հարսանեացդ:
Յորժամ գաս փառօք
Յահագին աւուրն,
Յիշեա’ զիս, Քրիստոս:
Նորոգող հնութեանց,
Նորոգեա’ եւ զիս,
Նորոգ զարդարեա’:
Շնորհատու բարեաց,
Շնորհեա’ զքաւութիւն,
Շնորհեա’ զթողութիւն:
Ուրախացո’, Տէր,
Ոգւոյս փրկութեամբ,
Ոյր վասն եմ ի սուգ:
Չար մշակողին,
Չար սերմանց նորին
Չորացո’ զպըտուղն:
Պարգեւիչ բարեաց,
Պարգեւեա’ իմոց
Պարտեացս թողութիւն:
Ջուր շնորհեա’ աչացս,
Ջերմ հեղուլ արտօսր,
Ջընջել ըզյանցանս:
Ռետինըդ քաղցու,
Ռամ հոգւոյս արբո’,
Ռա’հ ցոյց ինձ լուսոյ:
Սէր անուն Յիսուս,
Սիրով քով ճըմլեա’,
Սիրտ իմ քարեղէն:
Վասըն գըթութեանդ
Վասն ողորմութեանդ,
Վերստին կոցո’:
Տենչալւոյդ տեսլեամբ
Տո’ւր ինձ յագենալ,
Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս:
Րաբունդ երկնաւոր,
Րոտեա’ զաշակերտս
Րամից երկնայնոց:
Ցօղ արեան քո, Տէր, 
Ցօղեա’ ի հոգիս,
Ցընծասցէ անձն իմ:
Իիւծեալըս մեղօք,
Իիւծեալ աղաչեմ,
Իիւսել ինձ բարիս:
Փրկիչ բոլորից,
Փութա’ զիս փրկել
Փորձութեանց մեղաց:
Քաւիչ յանցանաց,
Քաւեա’ զօրհնաբանս,
Քեզ երգել զփառս:
Սուրբ Աստուածածնին բարեխօսութեամբ.
Յիշեա’, Տէր, եւ ողորմեա’:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
ԵՐԳ
Տեառն ՆԵՐՍԻՍԻ Շնորհալւոյ Հայոց Կաթուղիկոսի ողբերգութիւն անձին զղջացելոյ եւ բողոք իւրաքանչիւրոյ դիմի խոստովանաբար.

Աշխարհ ամենայն,
Առ իս նայեցեալ,
Ախտակից լերո’ւք:
Բանամ զշրթունս,
Բարբառիմ լեզուաւս,
Բողոքեմ զանձնէս:
Տէր, ողորմեա’. Տէր, ողորմեա’.
Տէր, ողորմեա’:
Գող եղէ մեղաց,
Գըտող կորստեան,
Գուբ ինձ փորեցի:
Դաւեցի զանձն իմ,
Դաւաճանեցի,
Դարան գործեցի:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր:
Երբեմն էի լոյս
Եւ այժմ եմ խաւար
Եւ ստուեր մահու:
Զիա±րդ պատմեցից
Զթիւ մեղաց իմոց,
Զի բազում են յոյժ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Էրկինք եւ երկիր,
Եկա’յք, ողբացէ’ք
Եղկելի զանձն իմ:
Ընտրեցի զչարն,
Ընկալայ կամաւ
Ըզհոյլս մեղաց:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Թաթաւիմ տղմով,
Թաւալիմ ի մեղս,
Թօթափիլ չկարեմ:
Ժանդ ախտիւ լըցեալ,
Ժահահոտ եղէ
Ժամանակս բազումս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ի բաց մեկնեցայ
Ի սուրբ խորհրդոց,
Ի բարեաց գործոց:
Լաւ վարկաւ անձն իմ,
Լուսոյն հեռանալ,
Լինիլ ընդ խաւար:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Խորհուրդըք չարին
Խաբեն զհոգիս,
Խորասոյզ առնեն:
Ծածկեն անդընդօք,
Ծիծաղին գլորմամբս,
Ծանակ զիս առնեն:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Կամաւ կորացայ,
Կարկամեալ անձամբ,
Կանգնիլ ո’չ կարեմ:
Հուր մեղաց կիզող,
Հրդեհեաց որ յիս,
Հոգեւոր բարիս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ձաղկեցայ մեղօք,
Ձաղեցին տեսողքն,
Ձանձրացաւ հոգիս:
Ղեղի դառնութեան
Ղօղեալ ի սիրտ իմ,
Ղամպար իմ շիջաւ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ճաշակմամբ մեղաց
Ճաշեցի զմահ,
Ճոխս աղքատացայ:
Մեռեալ եմ հոգւովս,
Մոլորեալ մտօքս,
Միայն կամ մարմնովս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Յորոգայթ մահու
Յորսողին անկայ,
Յաղթեցայ յախտից:
Նետից թշնամւոյն
Նշաւակ եղէ,
Նոր միշտ խոցոտիմ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.	
Շուրջ պատեալ զինեւ
Շունք բազումք եղեն,
Շաղախին արեամբս:
Որս եղէ չարին,
Ուռկանաւ մեղաց
Որսացաւ անձն իմ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Չարաչար վշտօք
Չարչարի անձն իմ,
Չունիմ դադարումն:
Պարտապան գտայ
Պարտուց յանցանաց,
Պարտեալս ի մեղաց:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ջանամ զղջանալ,
Ջեռանիմ դարձեալ,
Ջեռնում հրով մեղաց:
Ռաբբի կոչեցայ,
Ռակայ անուանիմ
Ռամկական վարուքս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Սիրով ցանկութեան,
Սաստիկ բարկութեան,
Սիրտ իմ խոցեալ է:
Վիրօք յանցանաց
Վշտանայ հոգիս,
Վարանեալ շրջիմ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Տիրեցին ինձ չարք,
Տարագիր հանին
Տիրական գրկացն:
Րաբունւոյն բարւոյ
Րախճական ձայնին
Րոտինս ո’չ լուայ:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ցանկութիւն չարեաց
Ցանկալի դիմօք:
Ցաւեցոյց զաչս իմ:
Ւիւրաքանչիւրոց
Ւիւսմամբ խուռն ախտից,
Ւիւծեալ է հոգիս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Փութացի’ր, անձն իմ,
Փախչիլ ի չարեաց,
Փափագիլ բարեաց:
Քեզ միշտ մերձ ծանիր,
Քուն մահու եկեալ,
Քըննող դատաւոր:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Սուրբ Աստուածածնին բարեխօսութեամբ.
Յիշեա’, Տէր, եւ ողորմեա’:

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Monk

ԶՂՋՈՒՄՆ

Մեղայ ամենասուրբ Երրորդութեանն` Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն սրբոյ: Մեղուցեալ եմ Աստուծոյ: Խոստովանիմ առաջի Աստուծոյ, եւ սրբուհւոյ Աստուածածնին, եւ առաջի քո, հայր սուրբ, զամենայն մեղս, զոր գործեալ եմ: Քանզի մեղայ խորհրդով, բանիւ եւ գործով, կամայ եւ ակամայ, գիտութեամբ եւ անգիտութեամբ. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ հոգւովս եւ զօրութեամբ սորա, մտօքս եւ շարժմամբ սորա, մարմնովս եւ զգայութեամբ սորա: Մեղայ զօրութեամբ հոգւոյս, խորամանկութեամբ, անզգամութեամբ, յանդգնութեամբ եւ երկչոտութեամբ, շռայլութեամբ եւ ժլատութեամբ, զեղխութեամբ եւ անիրաւութեամբ, չարահաւանութեամբ, յուսահատութեամբ եւ թերամտութեամբ. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ չար խորհրդով մտացս, նենգութեամբ, ատելութեամբ, խեթիւ, մախանօք, յաչաղանօք, թուլութեամբ, պոռնկական խորհրդով. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ ցանկութեամբ մարմնոյս, հեշտութեամբ, պղերգութեամբ, հեշտալրութեամբ լսելեացս, արատութեամբ աչացս, ցանկութեամբ սրտիս, իգութեամբ ռնգացս, պագշոտութեամբ բերանոյս, անժուժկալութեամբ, շուայտութեամբ եւ արբեցութեամբ. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ չարութեամբ լեզուիս, ստախօսութեամբ, սուտ երդմամբ, երդմնազանցութեամբ, հակառակութեամբ, վիճաբանութեամբ, բանսարկութեամբ, շոգմոգութեամբ, քսու, դատարկաբանութեամբ եւ ծաղու, զրախօսութեամբ, հերձախօսութեամբ եւ անիծաբանութեամբ, տրտնջելով, դժգոհելով, բամբասելով եւ հայհոյելով. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ գողութեամբ ձեռացս, ագահելով, զրկելով, հարկանելով, սպանանելով եւ ընդ գարշս ածելով. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ ամենայն յօդուածովք շինուածոյս եւ ամենայն անդամօք մարմնոյս, եօթնեակ զգայարանօքս եւ վեցեկի շարժմամբս, վերամբարձ ոտնահարութեամբ եւ վայրաքարշ մեղկութեամբ, յաջ եւ յահեակ խոտորելով, զառաջնոցն մեղանչելով եւ վերջնոցն չար նշաւակ գոլով. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Այլ եւ մեղայ եօթնիցս յանցանօք, մահացու մեղօք` հպարտութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին, նախանձու եւ մասամբք նորին, բարկութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին, ծուլութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին, ագահութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին, որկրամոլութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին, բղջախոհութեամբ եւ մասամբք նորին. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Այլ եւ մեղայ ամենայն պատուիրանացն Աստուծոյ, յանձնառնլեացն եւ հրաժարելեացն, զի ո’չ զյանձնառականսն կատարեցի եւ ո’չ ի հրաժարելեացն հեռա-ցայ: Զօրէնս առի` եւ յօրինացն հեղգացայ, ի կարգս Քրիստոնէութեան հրաւիրեցայ` եւ գործովս անարժան գտայ. գիտելով զչարն` կամաւ կորացայ եւ ի բարեաց գործոց ինձէն հեռացայ. վա’յ ինձ, վա’յ ինձ, վա’յ ինձ: Զորն ասեմ, կամ զորն խոստովանիմ, զի անթիւ են յանցանք իմ, անասելի են անօրէնութիւնք իմ, աններելի են ցաւք իմ. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Հա’յր սուրբ, զքեզ ունիմ միջնորդ հաշտութեան եւ բարեխօս առ միածին Որդին Աստուծոյ, զի իշխանութեամբդ, զոր տուեալ է քեզ` արձակեսցես զիս ի կապից մեղաց իմոց, աղաչեմ զքեզ:


ԱՐՁԱԿՈՒՄՆ

Ողորմեսցի քեզ մարդասէրն Աստուած եւ թողութիւն շնորհեսցէ ամենայն յանցանաց քոց, խոստովանացելոցն եւ մոռացելոցն: Եւ ես կարգաւս քահանայական իշխանութեան եւ հրամանաւն Աստուածային` թէ Զոր արձակիցէք յերկրի, եղեցի արձակեալ յերկինս, նովին բանիւն արձակեմ զքեզ յամենայն մասնակցութենէ մեղաց քոց, ի խորհրդոց, ի բանից, եւ ի գործոց, յանուն Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ: Եւ դարձեալ տամ զքեզ ի խորհուրդս սուրբ եկեղեցւոյ, զի զոր ինչ գործիցես բարիս, եղիցի քեզ ի բարեգործութիւն եւ ի փառս հանդերձեալ կենացն. Ամէն:

----------

unknown (02.10.2015), Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Monk

ՀԱՒԱՏԱՄՔ


Գրաբար 

    Հաւատամք ի մի Աստուած, ի Հայրն Ամենակալ՝ յարարիչն երկնի եւ երկրի, երեւելեաց եւ աներեւութից։ Եւ ի մի Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս Որդին Աստուծոյ՝ ծնեալն յԱստուծոյ Հօրէ, Միածին՝ այսինքն յէութենէ Հօր։ Աստուած յԱստուծոյ, Լոյս ի Լուսոյ, Աստուած ճշմարիտ յԱստուծոյ ճշմարտէ, ծնունդ եւ ոչ արարած։ Նոյն ինքն ի բնութենէ Հօր, որով ամենայն ինչ եղեւ յերկինս եւ ի վերայ երկրի, երեւելիք եւ աներեւոյթք։ Որ յաղագս մեր մարդկան եւ վասն մերոյ փրկութեան իջեալ ի յերկնից՝ մարմնացաւ, մարդացաւ, ծնաւ կատարելապէս ի Մարիամայ սրբոյ կուսէն Հոգւովն Սրբով։ Որով էառ զմարմին, զհոգի եւ զմիտ եւ զամենայն որ ինչ է ի մարդ, ճշմարտապէս եւ ոչ կարծեօք։ Չարչարեալ, խաչեալ, թաղեալ, յերրորդ աւուր յարուցեալ, ելեալ ի յերկինս նովին մարմնովն, նստաւ ընդ աջմէ Հօր։ Գալոց է նովին մարմնովն եւ փառօք Հօր ի դատել զկենդանիս եւ զմեռեալս, որոյ թագաւորութեանն ոչ գոյ վախճան։ Հաւատամք եւ ի Սուրբ Հոգին՝ յանեղն եւ ի կատարեալն, որ խօսեցաւ յօրէնս եւ ի մարգարէս եւ յաւետարանս։ Որ էջն ի Հորդանան, քարոզեաց յառաքեալսն, եւ բնակեցաւ ի սուրբսն։ 
    Հաւատամք եւ ի մի միայն ընդհանրական եւ յառաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցի, ի մի մկրտութիւն, յապաշխարութիւն, ի քաւութիւն եւ ի թողութիւն մեղաց։ Ի յարութիւնն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց եւ մարմնոց, յարքայութիւնն երկնից եւ ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս։

    Հավատամքից հետո սարկավագի կողմից ընթերցվում է Բ Տիեզերաժողովի սահմանած հետևյալ նզովքը.
    «Իսկ որք ասեն, էր երբեմն՝ յորժամ ոչ էր Որդի, կամ էր երբեմն՝ յորժամ ոչ էր Սուրբ Հոգի, կամ թէ յոչէից եղեն, կամ յայլմէ էութենէ ասեն լինել զՈրդին Աստուծոյ եւ կամ զՍուրբ Հոգին, եւ թէ փոփոխելիք են կամ այլայլելիք, զայնպիսիսն նզովէ կաթողիկէ եւ առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցի։

    Նզովքին հաջորդում է Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորչի կողմից ավելացված՝ Ամենասուրբ Երրորդության ուղղափառ հավատքի ամփոփ խոստովանությունը.
    «Իսկ մեք փառաւորեսցուք որ յառաջ քան զյաւիտեանս, երկիր պագանելով Սրբոյ Երրորդութեանն եւ միոյ Ատուածութեանն, Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ, այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից։     Ամէն»։
________________________________________

Աշխարհաբար.

    Հավատում ենք մի Աստծո, Ամենակալ Հորը, երկնքի երկրի, երևելիների և աներևույթների Արարչին: Եվ մի Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին՝ Աստծո Որդուն՝ ծնված Հայր Աստծուց՝ Միածին, այսինքն՝ Հոր էությունից։ Աստված՝ Աստծուց, Լույս՝ Լույսից, Ճշմարիտ Աստված՝ Ճշմարիտ Աստծուց, ծնունդ և ոչ՝ արարած։ Նույն Ինքը՝ Հոր բնությունից, Որով ամեն ինչ եղավ երկնքում և երկրի վրա՝ երևելիներ և աներևույթներ։ Ով մեզ՝ մարդկանցս համար և հանուն մեր փրկության՝ երկնքից իջնելով՝ մարմնացավ, մարդացավ, Սուրբ Հոգով կատարելապես ծնվեց Սուրբ Կույս Մարիամից։ Որով առավ մարմին, հոգի ու միտք և ամեն ինչ ուր ունի մարդը՝ ճշմարտապես և ոչ կարծյոք։ Չարչարվեց, խաչվեց, թաղվեց, երրորդ օրը հարություն առավ, նույն մարմնով ելավ երկինք և նստեց Հոր Աջ կողմում։ Գալու է նույն մարմնով և Հոր փառքով՝ դատելու ողջերին և մեռածներին, Ում թագավորությունը չունի վախճան։ Հավատում ենք և Սուրբ Հոգուն՝ Անեղին և Կատարյալին, որ խոսեց Օրենքներում, մարգարեներում և Ավետարաններում։ Ով իջավ Հորդանան, քարոզեց առաքյալների միջոցով և բնակվեց սուրբերի մեջ։
    Հավատում ենք նաև միայն Մի Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցուն, մի մկրտությանը, ապաշխարությանը, մեղքերի քավությանը և թողությանը, մեռելների հարությանը, հոգիների և մարմինների հավիտենական դատաստանին, Երկնքի արքայությանը և հավիտենական կյանքին։

    «Իսկ ովքեր ասում են, թե կար ժամանակ երբ Որդին չկար, կամ կար ժամանակ երբ Սուրբ Հոգին չկար, կամ թե՝ ոչնչից եղան, կամ ասում են՝ այլ էությունից են Աստծո Որդին կամ Սուրբ Հոգին, և թե փոփոխվող են կամ այլափոխվող, այդպիսիներին նզովում է Ընդհանրական և Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին»։

    «Իսկ մենք երկրպագելով փառավորում ենք Սուրբ Երրորդությանը՝ Հորը, Որդուն և Սուրբ Հոգուն, Ով հավիտյաններից առաջ է, այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից։
    Ամեն:

----------

unknown (02.10.2015), Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Monk

Ս. ՆԵՐՍԵՍ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԼԻ

«ՀԱՒԱՏՈՎ ԽՈՍՏՈՎԱՆԻՄ»


ԱՂՕԹՔ ՊԻՏԱՆԻՔ ԻԻՐԱՔԱՆՉԻԻՐ ԱՆՁԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑԵԼՈՑ Ի ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ
ԱՐԱՐԵԱԼ ՍՐԲՈՅՆ ՆԵՐՍԵՍԻ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԼԻՈՅ ՀԱՅՈՑ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻ


Ա
Հաւատով խոստովանիմ
Եւ երկիր պագանեմ քեզ,
Հայր եւ Որդի եւ սուրբ Հոգի.
Անեղ եւ անմահ բնութիւն.
Արարիչ հրեշտակաց եւ մարդկան
Եւ ամենայն եղելոց.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Բ
Հաւատով խոստովանիմ
Եւ երկիր պագանեմ քեզ,
Անբաժանելի լոյս,
Միասնական սուրբ Երրորդութիւն
Եւ մի Աստուածութիւն,
Արարիչ լուսոյ եւ հալածիչ խաւարի.
Հալածեա ի հոգւոյ իմմէ
Զխաւար մեղաց եւ անգիտութեան.
Եւ լուսաւորեա զմիտս իմ ի ժամուս յայսմիկ՝
Աղօթել քեզ ի հաճոյս
Եւ ընդունիլ ի քէն զխնդրուածս իմ.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Գ
Հայր երկնաւոր Աստուած ճշմարիտ,
Որ առաքեցեր զՈրդիդ քո սիրելի
Ի խնդիր մոլորեալ ոչխարին.
Մեղայ յերկինս եւ առաջի քո.
Ընկալ զիս որպէս զանառակ որդին.
Եւ զգեցո ինձ զպատմուճանն զառաջին՝
Զոր մերկացայ մեղօք,
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Դ
Որդի Աստուծոյ Աստուած ճշմարիտ,
Որ խոնարհեցար ի հայրական ծոցոյ
Եւ առեր մարմին ի սրբոյ կուսէն Մարիամայ
Վասն մերոյ փրկութեան՝
Խաչեցար եւ թաղեցար
Եւ յարեար ի մեռելոց
Եւ համբարձար փառօք առ Հայր.
Մեղայ յերկինս եւ առաջի քո.
Յիշեա զիս որպէս զաւազակն՝
Յորժամ գաս արքայութեամբ քով.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Ե
Հոգի Աստուծոյ՝ Աստուած ճշմարիտ,
Որ իջեր ի Յորդանան եւ ի վերնատունն
Եւ լուսաւորեցեր զիս մկրտութեամբ սուրբ աւազանին՝
Մեղայ յերկինս եւ առաջի քո.
Մաքրեա զիս վերստին աստուածային հրով քով՝
Որպէս հրեղէն լեզուօք զառաքեալսն.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Զ
Անեղ բնութիւն,
Մեղայ քեզ մտօք իմովք.
Հոգւով եւ մարմնով իմով.
Մի յիշեա զմեղս իմ զառաջինս՝
Վասն անուանդ քում սրբոյ.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Է
Տեսող ամենայնի
Մեղայ քեզ,
Խորհրդով, բանիւ եւ գործով.
Ջնջեա զձեռագիր յանցանաց իմոց
Եւ գրեա զանուն իմ ի դպրութեան կենաց.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Ը
Քննող գաղտնեաց,
Մեղայ քեզ կամայ եւ ակամայ,
Գիտութեամբ եւ անգիտութեամբ.
Թողութիւն շնորհեա մեղաւորիս.
Զի ի ծննդենէ սուրբ աւազանին
Մինչեւ ցայսօր մեղուցեալ եմ
Առաջի աստուածութեանդ քո,
Զգայարանօք իմովք,
Եւ ամենայն անդամօք մարմնոյս.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Թ
Ամենախնամ Տէր,
Դիր պահապան աչաց իմոց
Զերկիւղ քո սուրբ
Ոչ եւս հայիլ յայրատ.
Եւ ականջաց իմոց՝
Ոչ ախորժել լսել զբանս չարութեան.
Եւ բերանոյ իմոյ՝ ոչ խօսիլ զստութիւն.
Եւ սրտի իմոյ՝ ոչ խորհիլ զչարութիւն.
Եւ ձեռաց իմոց՝ ոչ գործել զանիրաւութիւն.
Եւ ոտից իմոց՝
Ոչ գնալ ի ճանապարհս անօրէնութեան.
Այլ ուղղեա զշարժումն սոցա
Լինիլ ըստ պատուիրանաց
Քոց յամենայնի.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս: 

Ժ
Հուր կենդանի Քրիստոս,
Զհուր սիրոյ քո, զոր արկեր յերկիր՝
Բորբոքեա յանձն իմ,
Զի այրեսցէ հոգւոյ իմոյ.
Եւ սրբեսցէ զխիղճն մտաց իմոյ.
Եւ մաքրեսցէ զմեղս մարմնոյ իմոյ.
Եւ վառեսցէ զլոյս գիտութեան քո ի սրտի իմում,
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԱ
Իմաստութիւն Հօր Յիսուս,
Տուր ինձ զիմաստութիւն,
Զբարիս խորհիլ եւ խօսիլ եւ գործել
Առաջի քո յամենայն ժամ.
Ի չար Խորհրդոց՝ ի բանից եւ ի գործոց
Փրկեա զիս.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԲ
Կամեցող բարեաց Տէր կամարար,
Մի թողուր զիս ի կամս անձին իմոյ գնալ.
Այլ առաջնորդեա ինձ
Լինիլ միշտ ըստ կամաց քոց բարեսիրաց.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԳ
Արքայ երկնաւոր,
Տուր ինձ զարքայութիւն քո,
Զոր խոստացար սիրելեաց քոց.
Եւ զօրացո զսիրտ իմ
Ատել զմեղս
Եւ սիրել զքեզ միայն
Եւ առնել զկամս քո.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԴ
Խնամող արարածոց,
Պահեա նշանաւ խաչի քո
Զհոգի եւ զմարմին իմ՝
Ի պատրանաց մեղաց,
Ի փորձութեանց դիւաց,
Եւ ի մարդոց անիրաւաց,
Եւ յամենայն վտանգից հոգւոյ եւ մարմնոյ.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԵ
Պահապան ամենայնի Քրիստոս,
Աջ քո հովանի լիցի ի վերայ իմ
Ի տուէ եւ ի գիշերի.
Ի նստիլ ի տան,
Ի գնալ ի ճանապարհ,
Ի ննջել եւ ի յառնել,
Զի մի երբէք սասանեցայց.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԶ
Աստուած իմ, որ բանաս զձեռն քո
Եւ լնուս զամենայն արարածս
Ողորմութեամբ քով,
Քեզ յանձն առնեմ զանձն իմ.
Դու հոգա եւ պատրաստեա
Զպէտս հոգւոյ եւ մարմնոյ իմոյ
Յայսմհետէ մինչեւ յաւիտեան.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԷ
Դարձուցիչ մոլորելոց,
Դարձո զիս ի չար սովորութեանց իմոց
Ի բարի սովորութիւն.
Եւ բեւեռա ի հոգի իմ սոսկալի օր մահուն,
Եւ զերկիւղ գեհենոյն,
Եւ զսէր արքայութեանն.
Զի զղջացայց ի մեղաց
Եւ գործեցից զարդարութիւն
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:
ԺԸ
Աղբիւր անմահութեան.
Աղբերացո ի սրտէ իմմէ զարտասուս ապաշխարութեան
Որպէս պոռնկին.
Զի լուացից զմեղս անձին իմոյ՝
Յառաջ քան զելանելն իմ յաշխարհէս.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԺԹ
Պարգեւիչ ողորմութեան,
Պարգեւեա ինձ
Ուղղափառ հաւատով,
Եւ բարի գործով,
Եւ սուրբ մարմնոյ
Եւ արեան քո հաղորդութեամբ
Գալ առ քեզ.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

Ի
Բարերար Տէր,
Հրեշտակի բարւոյ յանձն արասցես զիս՝
Քաղցրութեամբ աւանդել զհոգի իմ.
Եւ անխռով անցուցանել ընդ չարութիւն այսոցն՝
Որք են ի ներքոյ երկնից.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԻԱ
Լոյս ճշմարիտ Քրիստոս,
Արժանաւորեա զհոգի իմ ուրախութեամբ տեսանել
Զլոյս փառաց քոց
Ի կոչման աւուրն
Եւ հանգչել յուսով
Բարեաց յօթեւանս արդարոց
Մինչեւ յօր մեծի գալստեան քո.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԻԲ
Դատաւոր արդար,
Յորժամ գաս փառօք Հօր դատել
Զկենդանիս եւ զմեռեալս՝
Մի մտաներ ի դատաստան
Ընդ ծառայի քում,
Այլ փրկեա զիս ի յաւիտենական հրոյն
Եւ լսելի արա ինձ
Զերանաւէտ կոչումն արդարոց՝
Յերկնից արքայութիւնդ.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԻԳ
Ամենաողորմ Տէր,
Ողորմեա ամենայն հաւատացելոց ի քեզ՝
Իմոց եւ օտարաց,
Ծանօթից եւ անծանօթից,
Կենդանեաց եւ մեռելոց.
Շնորհեա եւ թշնամեաց իմոց
Եւ ատելեաց զթողութիւն,
Որ առ իս յանցանաց.
Եւ դարձո զնոսա ի չարեացն,
Զոր ունին վասն իմ,
Զի ողորմութեան քում արժանի եղիցին.
Եւ ողորմեա քո արարածոց
Եւ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս:

ԻԴ
Փառաւորեալ Տէր,
Ընկալ զաղաչանս ծառայի քո՝
Եւ կատարեա ի բարի զխնդրուածս իմ
Բարեխօսութեամբ սրբուհւոյ Աստուածածնին,
Եւ Յովհաննու Մկրտչին,
Եւ սրբոյն Ստեփաննոսի Նախավկային,
Եւ սրբոյն Գրիգորի մերոյ Լուսաւորչին,
Եւ սրբոց առաքելոց եւ մարգարէից,
Եւ վարդապետաց, եւ մարտիրոսաց
Եւ սրբոց հայրապետաց, եւ ճգնաւորաց
Եւ կուսանաց, եւ ամենայն սրբոց քոց,
Երկնաւորաց եւ երկրաւորաց,
Եւ քեզ փառք եւ երկրպագութիւն
Անբաժանելի սուրբ Երրորդութեանդ,
Յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից, ամէն:

----------

snow (23.09.2009)

----------


## Fedora

Հովհանու Ավետարան 17 գլուխ
Քրիստոսի Քահանայապետեկան աղօտքը ամեն ինցհ արժի. Հիմա մոտս հայերեն կտակարան ապսոս չկա, հետո կգրեմ.

----------


## Monk

> Հովհանու Ավետարան 17 գլուխ
> Քրիստոսի Քահանայապետեկան աղօտքը ամեն ինցհ արժի. Հիմա մոտս հայերեն կտակարան ապսոս չկա, հետո կգրեմ.


ԱՒԵՏԱՐԱՆ ԸՍՏ ՅՈՎՀԱՆՆԷՍԻ 17
ԱՂՕԹՔ ԱՌ ՀԱՅՐ

17 Յիսուս երբ այս բաները խօսեց, աչքերը երկինք բարձրացրեց և ասաց. ՙՀա’յր, հասել է ժամը, փառաւորի’ր քո Որդուն, որպէսզի քո Որդին էլ քեզ փառաւորի. 2 ինչպէս որ նրան իշխանութիւն տուեցիր բոլոր մարդկանց վրայ, որպէսզի յաւիտենական կեանք տայ այն ամենքին, որ նրան տուեցիր: 3 Յաւիտենական կեանքը այս է. որ ճանաչեն քեզ միակ ճշմարիտ Աստուած, նաև Յիսուս Քրիստոսին, որ դու ուղարկեցիր: 4 Ես քեզ փառաւորեցի երկրի վրայ. լրացրի այն գործը, որն ինձ տուիր, որ անեմ. 5 և դու այժմ փառաւորի’ր ինձ, Հա’յր, քեզ մօտ եղող այն փառքով, որ ունէի քեզ մօտ` նախքան աշխարհի լինելը: 6 Քո անունը յայտնեցի այն մարդկանց, որոնց ինձ տուեցիր աշխարհից. նրանք քոնն էին, և ինձ տուեցիր նրանց, ու նրանք քո խօսքը պահեցին: 7 Հիմա իմացան, որ այն ամէնը, ինչ ինձ տուիր, ես նրանց տուեցի. 8 և նրանք ընդունեցին ու ճշմարտութեամբ ճանաչեցին, որ ես քո մօտից ելայ. և նրանք հաւատացին, որ դո’ւ ուղարկեցիր ինձ: 9 Արդ, ես նրանց համար եմ աղաչում. ես չեմ աղաչում աշխարհի համար, այլ` նրանց համար, որոնց դու ինձ տուեցիր, որովհետև նրանք քոնն են: 10 Եւ ինչ որ իմն է, բոլորը քոնն է, և ինչ որ քոնն է, այն իմն է, ու ես նրանց մէջ փառաւորուած եմ:
11 Եւ ես այլևս աշխարհի մէջ չեմ, իսկ նրանք աշխարհի մէջ են. և ես դէպի քեզ եմ գալիս: Սո’ւրբ Հայր, պահի’ր նրանց քո անունով, որով ինձ տուեցիր, որպէսզի լինեն մի, ինչպէս մենք էլ մի ենք: 12 Մինչ աշխարհում նրանց հետ էի, ես պահում էի նրանց քո անունով, որով ինձ տուեցիր. և ես պահեցի. ու նրանցից ոչ ոք չկորաւ, բացի կորստեան դատապարտուած մարդուց, որպէսզի գրուածը կատարուի: 13 Բայց հիմա քեզ մօտ եմ գալիս և այս բաները խօսում եմ աշխարհում, որպէսզի նրանք իրենց մէջ իմ լիակատար ուրախութիւնն ունենան: 14 Ես նրանց տուի քո խօսքը, և աշխարհը նրանց ատեց, որովհետև նրանք աշխարհից չեն, ինչպէս ես էլ աշխարհից չեմ:
15 Այս աղաչում եմ ոչ թէ նրա համար, որ նրանց վերացնես աշխարհից, այլ որպէսզի նրանց պահես չարից: 16 Նրանք այս աշխարհից չեն, ինչպէս ես էլ աշխարհից չեմ: 17 Սրբացրո’ւ նրանց քո ճշմարտութեամբ, որովհետև քո խօսքը ճշմարտութիւն է: 18 Ինչպէս դու ինձ ուղարկեցիր աշխարհ, ես էլ նրանց ուղարկեցի աշխարհ: 19 Եւ ես ինձ սրբացնում եմ նրանց համար, որպէսզի նրանք էլ սրբացուեն ճշմարտութեամբ:
20 Սակայն միայն նրանց համար չէ, որ աղաչում եմ, այլև նրանց խօսքի միջոցով բոլոր ինձ հաւատացողների համար, 21 որպէսզի ամէնքը մի լինեն. ինչպէս դու, Հա’յր, իմ մէջ, և ես` քո մէջ, որպէսզի նրանք էլ մեր մէջ լինեն, և որպէսզի աշխարհն էլ հաւատայ, թէ դո’ւ ուղարկեցիր ինձ: 22 Եւ ես տուեցի նրանց այն փառքը, որ դու ինձ տուեցիր, որպէսզի մի լինեն, ինչպէս և մենք մի ենք: 23 Ես` նրանց մէջ, և դու` իմ մէջ, որպէսզի կատարեալ լինեն միութեան մէջ: Եւ աշխարհը գիտենայ, որ դո’ւ ուղարկեցիր ինձ. և ես սիրեցի նրանց, ինչպէս դու ինձ սիրեցիր: 24 Հա’յր, ում որ ինձ տուիր, կամենում եմ, որ, ուր ես եմ, նրանք էլ ինձ հետ լինեն, որպէսզի տեսնեն իմ փառքը, որ դու ինձ տուեցիր, քանի որ ինձ սիրեցիր` նախքան աշխարհի լինելը: 25 Արդա’ր Հայր, թէև աշխարհը քեզ չճանաչեց, բայց ես քեզ ճանաչեցի, և իմացան նրանք, որ դու ես ինձ ուղարկել: 26 Եւ ճանաչեցրի նրանց քո անունը ու պիտի ճանաչեցնեմ, որպէսզի այն սէրը, որով ինձ սիրեցիր, նրանց մէջ լինի, և ես` նրանց մէջ՚:

----------


## Astrid

Դավիթ թագավորի Սաղմոսները Ավետարանում:

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աղօթք եկեղեցի մտնելիս

Գրաբար՝
Առ դրանն սրբոյ Եկեղեցւոյս
եւ առաջի աստուածընկալ եւ պայծառացեալ սուրբ նշանացս
խոնարհեալ երկիղիւ երկիր պագանեմք քեզ,
Տէր Աստուած, որ յերկինս ես եւ ամենայն ուրեք:
Զսուրբ, զհրաշալի եւ զյաղթող Տէրութիւնդ քո
օրհնեմք եւ փառաւորեմք եւ քեզ մատուցանեմք
զօրհնութիւն եւ զփառս Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ,
այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից: Ամէն:

Աշխարհաբար՝
Այս սուրբ Եկեղեցու դռան մօտ
եւ աստուածընկալ ու լուսապայծառ սրբութիւնների առաջ
երկիւղածութեամբ խոնարհւում եւ երկրպագում ենք քեզ,
Տէր Աստուած, որ երկնքում ես եւ ամենուր:
Քո սուրբ, հրաշալի եւ յաղթող Տէրութիւնդ
օրհնում ենք ու փառաւորում եւ քեզ՝
Հօրը, Որդուն եւ Սուրբ Հոգուն օրհնութիւն ու փառք ենք մատուցում,
այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից: Ամէն: :Smile:

----------


## Monk

*Ս. Գրիգոր Նարեկացի <Մատեան ողբերգութեան>.*

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012)

----------


## Mamlo divan

*Աղոթքներ` Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի կայքում:
*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

ՍԻՄԵՈՆ ԵՐԵՎԱՆՑԻ ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍ
Աղաչեմ զՔեզ, ո՜վ բարերար և ողորմած Աստուած, զքոյահաստատ Աթոռն և զմայրն մեր Սուրբ Էջմիածին, 
զոր իբր յատուկ փառք, պարծանք և մխիթարութիւն մեզ հայազնէիցս և լուսաւորչակրօն հօտիս շնորհեցեր, 
հաստատուն և անշարժ պահեա զնա ի վերայ անխախտելի վիմիդ` լոյս անսուտ խոստմանդ քոյ։
    Անպակա՛ս արա ի նմանէ զմշտագեղ և զհոգեպարար շնորհս Հոգւոյդ Սրբոյ մինչև ի կատարած աշխարհիս` 
ի մխիթարութիւն և ի զուարճութիւն մեզ և եկեղեցեացս մերոց։ Ամէն։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

ԽԱՉԻՆ ԱՊԱՎԻՆԵԼՈՒ ԱՂՈԹՔ

Երբ լուսավոր ամպերի վրա երևաս Հոր փառքով, Քո խաչը մեզ ապավեն թող լինի, Տե՛ր Հիսուս: Այն ժամանակ մենք՝ Քեզ ապավինածներս, չենք ամաչի, այլ Քո մեծ զորությամբ, որպես լույսի որդիներ, կբերկրենք Քո աջ կողմում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

ԱՌԱՎՈՏՅԱՆ ԱՂՈԹՔ

Գոհություն Քեզ՝ Տեր, որ տեսանելի լույսովդ ուրախացնում ես Քո բոլոր արարածներին և պատվիրաններիդ իմանալի լույսով լուսավորում ես Քեզ հավատացողներին:
Առավոտվա այս պահին և ամեն ժամ Քո պատվիրանները պահելու մեջ զորացրու և մեզ, Տեր, որպեսզի լուսավորված մտքով միշտ Քեզ հաճելին կատարենք, ինչպես նաև Քո բոլոր սրբերի հետ հասնենք հավիտենական կյանքի բարիքներին՝ մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մարդասիրության շնորհիվ, Որինն է փառքն, իշխանությունն ու պատիվը, այժմ, միշտ և հավիտյաններից հավիտյանս։
Ամեն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Ցանկութիւն չարեաց
Ցանկալի դիմօք:
Ցաւեցոյց զաչս իմ:
Ւիւրաքանչիւրոց
Ւիւսմամբ խուռն ախտից,
Ւիւծեալ է հոգիս:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Փութացի’ր, անձն իմ,
Փախչիլ ի չարեաց,
Փափագիլ բարեաց:
Քեզ միշտ մերձ ծանիր,
Քուն մահու եկեալ,
Քըննող դատաւոր:
Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Սուրբ Աստուածածնին բարեխօսութեամբ.
Յիշեա’, Տէր, եւ ողորմեա’:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տէր, տէր գթութեանց եւ Աստուած ողորմութեանց,
Անուն մեծութեան, ձայն ահաւորութեան,
Կոչումն սաստկութեան, լուր անհասութեան,
Բարբառ դողութեան, հնչումն հիացման,
Յուսադրութիւն բարերարութեան ամէնողորմ քաղցրութեան,
Յորմէ երկուցեալ սասանին ամենայն բնութիւնք եղելոց:
Ի քո սպառնալեաց ահիդ պակուցման
Սաւառնին սերոբէք, ամփոփին քերոբէք, 
Պարուրին պարք լուսակերպիցն,
Երկնչին հիացմամբ բոլոր պետութիւնք վերնոցն,
Նոյնք ցնծան դողութեամբ մեծաւ ի մի նաւակատիս բերկրութեան,
Զարհուրին դեւք, ընկրկին չարութեանցն գունդք,
Պակասին խաւարասիրացն հոգիք,
Անդնդոց մատնին հրեշտակք աւտարին,
Կապին նշանաւ խաչին յարձակմունք դիմամարտին,
Փակին ի ստորին բանտի քինաւոր ամաղեկացիքն,
Անխզելի հանգուցիւք պաշարին խումբք հակառակորդին,
Արգելին անզերծ զնդանաւ մահազինացն կաճառք,
Պնդին ի մետաղս ահեղ հրամանիդ այսականացն գումարք,
Պապանձին կարկեալ ընդդիմաբանիցն դասակցութիւնք,
Պարաւանդին հիւծմամբ կորստեան աներեւութիցն ժողովք,
Անլոյծ շղթայիւք նեղին առաքելութիւնք դերաքրիստոսին:

ՆԱՐԵԿԱՑԻ

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր. Տէր, ողոր.
Փութացի’ր, անձն իմ,
Փախչիլ ի չարեաց,
Փափագիլ բարեաց:
Քեզ միշտ մերձ ծանիր,
Քուն մահու եկեալ,
Քըննող դատաւոր:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ի ԽՈՐՈՑ ՍՐՏԻՑ ԽԱՒՍՔ ԸՆԴ ԱՍՏՈՒԾՈՅ

Բայց քանզի ձայնդ ահաւոր դատաստանիդ հատուցման,
Ուժգինս հնչեցեալ ի ձորն վրէժխնդրութեան,
Կրկինս ինձ երկնէ մարտից յարուցմունս`
Այժմէն գուշակեալ շարժմունս յուզմանց ներհակականաց,
Որ յիմումս անձին ցուցանի,
Խռովութիւնս ամբոխից`
Հարեալք ընդ միմեանս զէն առ սուսեր,
Խորհրդոցն հոյլք չարեացն ընդ բարիսն,
Եւ գերեալ զիս ի մահ, ըստ հին դիպուածոյն,
Որ նախ քան զշնորհին ժամանելն առ իս,
Զոր ընտրեալն առաքելականացն դասուց Պաւղոս,
Աւրինակ առեալ զՄովսէս,
ԶՔրիստոսի փրկութիւնն յաղթող ցուցանէ:
Վասն զի թէ` Մերձ է աւր Տեառն, որպէս իր ասէ,
Ի հովիտն անձուկ ասպարիսին Յովսափաթու
Եւ հեղեղատին Կեդրոնի`
Փոքր հանդիսարանացն իրաւանց ժամադրութեանց,
Որ կենցաղականաւ այսր յաւիտենիւ
Զհանդերձելոցն ինձ կերպաւորեն,
Ապա եւս յաւէտ մերձեցաւ ի վերայ իմ
Արքայութիւնն Աստուծոյ մարմին եղելոյ`
Մեծապէս գտեալ զիս առիթ վնասուց բազմաց տոկոսեաց`
Զանազան մասանց յանդիմանողաց ճշմարտապատմից,
Քան զձեռին նորին վերակացումն անդ ուրեմն երբեմն
Ի հարուածսն եդոմայեցւոց եւ փղշտացւոց
Եւ այլոց բարբարոս ազգաց:
Քանզի այն ընտրութիւն ամաւք չափեցաւ,
Իսկ պատուհաս իմումս պարտուց
Առանց աւարտման ունի զսահման:
Ահ, գուբ եւ որոգայթ անճողոպրելի,
Ըստ մարգարէին եւ առակողին,
Տագնապաւ մեծաւ առ դուրս ինձ հասեալ,
Զամաւթն մշտնջենաւոր աստէն գծագրեն:
Զոր միայն քո է հրաշագործել
Պտուղս դեղոց ի հնարս կենաց`
Ամենավարան տարակուսանաց հոգւոց վտանգից, քաւիչ ամենայնի,
ովեալ ի փառս անճառս անսահմանելի բարձրութեան
Յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից:
Ամէն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Եթե վշտերից լքված, հոգնաբեկ ՝ մեկը նվաղի,
Թող ամրապնդված հառնի վերստին
Հառաչանքների այս հարստարանով՝ հուսալով ի քեզ:
Եթե ամբարտակն ապահովության մեղքով խորտակվի,
Թող որ քարերով այս, շնորհաձիր
Աջովդ հարմարված, կառուցվի դարձյալ:
Եթե հանցանքի սուսերով հույսի լարը կտրվի,
Ամենակալիդ բարեհաճությամբ՝
Ամուր պատվաստմամբ՝ քող կցվի նորեն:
Եթե հոգեկան մահաբեր մի ցավ պաշարի մեկին,
Թող որ սրանով, աղոթելով քեզ,
Ստանա կյանքի հույս ու փրկություն:
(ՆԱՐԵԿԱՑԻ)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Լսի՝ր ինձ, Աստվա՝ծ,
Դու, որ աստված ես ամե՝ն մի մարմնի, ամե՝ն մի հոգու,
Ըստ դավանության աստվածնորհի,
Եվ երկայնամիտ ու բազումողորմ, ըստ սուրբ Հովնանի,
Շնո՝րհ արա ինձ, որ օրհնյալ կամքիդ բարեհաճությամբ
Ավարտի հասնի աղերսամատյանն
Այս ողբերգական, որ սկսել եմ:
Եվ մինչ այժմ ես, երբ ոտք եմ դրել այն ճանապարհին,
Որը տանում է դեպի պատրաստած օթևաններդ,
Արցունքներով եմ խոսքս սերմանում,
Երբ հասնի ժամը հնձի հավաքման,
Թող որ կատարյալ քավությամբ դառնամ զոհ ու բերկրալից՝
Ընտիր խրձերի երջանիկ բերքով:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (06.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մեղայ չար խորհրդով մտացս, նենգութեամբ, ատելութեամբ, խեթիւ, մախանօք, յաչաղանօք, թուլութեամբ, պոռնկական խորհրդով. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:
Մեղայ ցանկութեամբ մարմնոյս, հեշտութեամբ, պղերգութեամբ, հեշտալրութեամբ լսելեացս, արատութեամբ աչացս, ցանկութեամբ սրտիս, իգութեամբ ռնգացս, պագշոտութեամբ բերանոյս, անժուժկալութեամբ, շուայտութեամբ եւ արբեցութեամբ. մեղայ Աստուծոյ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Ղարավաղցի տատի աղոթքը*

Վայ Աստված ես քեզ մատաղք ինիմ, 
 Մատաղ ինիմ քեզ Աստուծ,
 Մի ծակ  ծակի էս ժողովրդի յիրա,
 Սաղ ալամ աշխարհքի յիրա,                                    
Մի լուս  նշան անես էս ժողովրդի յիրան,
 Նրանից  հետո մեր տղաների  յիրա,
Մի օր, ապրուստ աշխարհքի յիրա,
Նրանից հետո էլ մեր տղաների յիրա,
Վայ աստուած քեզ մատաղք իլիմ,
Ջանս քեզ մատաղ  ինիմ,
Աստուած քեզ մատաղ 
Տղեքիտ, ախչկանտ մատաղ
Տանտ , դռանտ մատաղ
Հանդիտ ու պոճախիտ մատաղ
Ծեռքիս յեկածը այդ աղաչանքն ա,  խնթրյում իմ հարգիս

----------

Ալիք (15.03.2012), Հայկօ (29.08.2009), Շինարար (23.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Թագաւո’ր փառաց,
Թողութեանց տուող,
Թո’ղ ինձ զյանցանս:
Ժողովող բարեաց,
Ժողովեա’ եւ զիս
Ժողովս անդրանկաց:
Ի քէն, Տէր, հայցեմ,
Ի մարդասիրէդ,
Ինձ բժշկութիւն:
Լե’ր կեանք մեռելոյս,
Լոյս խաւարելոյս,
Լուծանող ցաւոյս:
Խորհրդոց գիտող,
Խաւարիս շնորհեա’
Խորհուրդ լուսաւոր:

----------


## snow

Չարից պաշտպանվելու ընդհանրական աղոթք

Հզո՜ր թագավոր, Քրիստոս, մեր Աստված, ապավեն` քեզ ծարավ եղողներին եւ փրկիչ` նեղության մեջ եղողներին: Դու` որ անօրենների կողմից չարչարվեցիր մեզ համար, ցո՛ւյց տուր քո զորությունը եւ եկ փրկի՛ր ինձ, որ քո արյունով գներցիր: Թույլ մի՛ տուր, որ սատանան գերի ինձ, քո փրկածին, մի՛ թող, որ չարը իր բնակարանը դարձնի ինձ, քո սուրբ անունով կնքված տաճարս. մի՛ թող, որ թշնամին կոխկռտի ու ծաղրի ինձ, քո մարմնի մեկ անդամը, այլ քո արարչական սիրով գթա՛ ինձ, քո արարածին:

Տե՜ր, ողորմի՛ր մեզ, որ քո խաչը դարձրինք մեր միակ պարծանքը. թող քո խաչը պահի՛ մեզ տեսանելի եւ անտեսանելի թշնամուց:

Տե՜ր, ողորմի՛ր մեզ, որ քեզ` Աստծուդ ծնող ամենասուրբ կույսին ապավինեցինք. նրա աղոթքներով փրկի՛ր մեզ չարից, որպեսզի առանց փորձանքների կնքենք մեր պանդուխտ կյանքերը:

Քո տասներկու սուրբ առաքյալների եւ նրանց աշակերտած հայրապետների սիրույն ողորմիր մեզ:

Ամեն:

----------

Արծիվ (26.09.2009)

----------


## snow

Տեր, առաջնորդիր քո ճամփաներով,

Պինդ բռնիր ձեռքս, որ չսայթաքեմ:

Տեր, կողքիս եղիր ամեն մի վայրկյան,

Որ վստահ լինեմ ու չվախենամ:

Տեր, լցրու հոգիս քո լույսով բարի,

Որ անհետանա խավարն ինձանից:

Տեր, առաջնորդիր, չէ որ քոնն եմ ես,

Չէ որ առանց քեզ ես անզոր եմ,տես:

Տեր, դու սեր տուր ինձ ու հավատ մի մեծ

Ու հուսադրող անսպառ մի հույս,

Որ կործանարար հիասթափության դեմ

Ես միշտ ունենամ մի հակահարված,

Որ կոչվում է ՀՈՒՅՍ, ՀԱՎԱՏ ԵՎ ՍԵՐ..

----------

Արծիվ (09.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը նոր օրհներգով, օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը, համայն աշխարհի մարդիկ։ 
Օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջն ու օրհնեցէ՛ք անունը նրա, օրըստօրէ աւետեցէ՛ք փրկութիւնը նրա։ 
Հեթանոսների մէջ փառքը պատմեցէ՛ք նրա, եւ բոլոր ժողովուրդների մէջ՝ սքանչելագործութիւնները նրա։ 
Մեծ է Տէրն ու անչափ օրհնեալ, ահարկու է նա բոլոր կուռքերից աւելի։ 
Հեթանոսների բոլոր կուռքերը դեւեր են, իսկ Տէրն արարիչն է երկնքի։ 
Խոստովանութիւն եւ վայելչութիւն կայ նրա առջեւ, սրբութիւն եւ մեծափառութիւն՝ նրա սրբարանում։ 
Մատուցեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը, ազգատոհմե՛ր, մատուցեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը փառք ու պատիւ։ 
Մատուցեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը փառքն իր անուան, ընծանե՛ր վերցրէք ու մտէ՛ք սրահները նրա։ 
Երկրպագեցէ՛ք Տիրոջն իր սրբարանի գաւիթներում, քանզի ամբողջ երկիրը պիտի խռովուի նրա ներկայութիւնից։ 
Հեթանոսների մէջ ասացէ՛ք, թէ՝ «Տէրը թագաւորեց, նա աշխարհն հաստատեց, որ չսասանուի, եւ նա իր ժողովրդին արդարութեամբ պիտի դատի»։ 
Թող ուրախ լինի երկինքն ու ցնծայ երկիրը, թող զուարճանայ ծովն իր մէջ եղած բոլոր կենդանի էակներով։ 
Թող հրճուեն դաշտերը եւ նրանցում եղած ամէն ինչ, թող այնժամ ցնծան անտառի բոլոր ծառերը 
Տիրոջ առջեւ, որ գալիս է, գալիս է դատելու երկիրը։ 
Նա պիտի դատի տիեզերքն արդարութեամբ,եւ բոլոր ժողովուրդներին՝ իր ճշմարտութեամբ։

----------


## Արծիվ

Օրհնի՛ր Տիրոջը, ո՛վ իմ անձ, եւ իմ բոլոր ոսկորները թող օրհնեն սուրբ անունը նրա։ Օրհնի՛ր Տիրոջը, ո՛վ իմ անձ,եւ մի՛ մոռացիր բոլոր պարգեւները նրա, 3ով քաւութիւն է տալիս քո մեղքերին, բժշկում ախտերը քո բոլոր։ 
Նա, որ քո կեանքը փրկում է ապականութիւնից, քեզ պսակում է ողորմութեամբ ու գթութեամբ, որ բարութեամբ յագեցնում է ցանկութիւնը քո, եւ քո երիտասարդութիւնը նորոգւում է արծուի պէս։ 
Ողորմութիւն ու արդարութիւն է շնորհում Տէրը բոլոր զրկեալներին։ 
Տէրն իր ուղիները ցոյց տուեց Մովսէսին,եւ իր կամքը՝ Իսրայէլի որդիներին։ 
Գթասիրտ, ողորմած է Տէրը, համբերատար ու ողորմաշատ։ 
Տէրն իսպառ չի բարկանումեւ յաւիտեան ոխ չի պահում։ 
Մեր մեղքերի համեմատ չվարուեց մեզ հետ, ոչ էլ մեր անօրէնութեան համեմատ հատուցեց մեզ։ 
Այլ որքան բարձր է երկինքը երկրից, այնքան զօրեղ է Տիրոջ ողորմութիւնն իրենից երկիւղ կրողների վրայ։ 
Որքան հեռու է արեւելքն արեւմուտքից, այնքան հեռացրեց նա մեր անօրէնութիւնները մեզնից։ 
Ինչպէս որ մի հայր գթում է իր որդիներին, այնպէս Տէրը պիտի գթայ իրենից երկիւղ կրողներին։ 
Նա գիտէ կազմուածքը մեր եւ յիշում է, որ հող ենք մենք։ 
Մարդու օրերը խոտի պէս են. նա ծաղկում է ինչպէս վայրի ծաղիկ։ 
Երբ փչի քամին, նա կ՚անհետանայ,եւ նրա տեղն իսկ չի երեւայ։ 
Բայց Տիրոջ ողորմութիւնը յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից իրենից երկիւղ կրողների վրայ է, եւ նրա արդարութիւնը՝ որդոց որդի նրանց հանդէպ, որոնք պահում են ուխտը նրա, յիշում նրա պատուիրաններն ու կատարում դրանք։ 
Տէրն երկնքում հաստատեց իր աթոռը, նրա թագաւորութիւնը տիրում է բոլորին։ 
Օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը, նրա բոլո՛ր հրեշտակներ, որ հզօր էք ուժով, կատարում էք խօսքը նրա, լսում ձայնը նրա պատգամների։ 
Օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը, նրա բոլո՛ր զօրքեր, սպասաւորնե՛ր եւ նրա կամքը կատարողնե՛ր։ 
Օրհնեցէ՛ք Տիրոջը, նրա բոլոր գործերը, ամենուրեք է տէրութիւնը նրա։Հոգի՛դ իմ, օրհնի՛ր Տիրոջը։

----------


## Արծիվ

Երանելի է այն մարդը, որն ամբարիշտների խորհրդով չի շարժւում, մեղաւորների ճանապարհին ոտք չի դնում եւ յանցագործների հետ համախոհ չի լինում, այլ հաճոյք է ստանում Տիրոջ օրէնքներից եւ գիշեր-ցերեկ խորհում է Նրա պատուիրանների մասին։ 
Նա նման է ջրերի հոսանքի վրայ տնկուած ծառի, որն իր պտուղը ժամանակին կը տայ, իսկ նրա տերեւը չի թափուի, ու ամէն բան, ինչ էլ որ անի, կը յաջողուի նրան։ 
Այսպէս չեն ամբարիշտները, այսպէս չեն, այլ նման են հողմափոշու, որ հոսում է երկրի երեսին։ 
Ուստի ամբարիշտները չեն դիմանայ դատաստանին, ոչ էլ մեղաւորները կը լինեն արդարների հաւաքի մէջ, քանզի Տէրը գիտէ արդարների ճանապարհները, իսկ ամբարիշտների ճանապարհները կորստեան են տանում։

----------


## Արծիվ

Աղօթք Դաւթի. 
Արդարութեանն ակա՛նջ դիր, Տէ՛ր, նայի՛ր իմ խնդրանքին եւ լսի՛ր աղօթքս, որ նենգ շրթներով չէ։ 
Դատաստանս քեզնից թող չլինի, եւ աչքերն իմ ճշմարտութիւնը թող տեսնեն։ 
Փորձեցիր սիրտն իմ եւ քննեցիր գիշերով, փորձեցիր ինձ, եւ իմ մէջ անիրաւութիւն չգտնուեց։ 
Բերանն իմ չի պատմի մարդկանց որդիների գործերը. քո շրթների խօսքերի շնորհիւ ես հաստատ կը մնամ դժուարին ճանապարհներին։ 
Հաստատո՛ւն պահիր շաւիղն իմ քո ճանապարհին, որ ընթացքս չխոտորուի։ 
Ես քե՛զ կանչեցի, Տէ՛ր, քանի որ լսեցիր ինձ, Աստուա՛ծ. դէպի ի՛նձ խոնարհեցրու ականջդ եւ լսի՛ր իմ խօսքերը։ 
Սքանչելի դարձրիր քո ողորմութիւնները, դու, որ աջիդ գտնուող հակառակորդներից փրկում ես նրանց,որոնք իրենց յոյսը դրել են քեզ վրայ։ 
Պահպանի՛ր ինձ աչքի բբի պէս, քո թեւերի հովանու տակ ծածկի՛ր ինձ ամբարիշտների երեսից, որոնք տառապեցրին ինձ։ Թշնամիներն ինձ պաշարեցին՝ խիստ պարարտացան եւ նրանց բերանն ամբարտաւանութիւն բարբառեց։ 
Վռնդեցին ինձ, եւ արդ դարձեալ շուրջս պատելով, մտադրուեցին ինձ գետին տապալել։ 
Ինձ թուացին իբրեւ առիւծ, որ պատրաստ է որսի վրայ նետուելու, իբրեւ կորիւն առիւծի՝ նստած դարանում։ 
Ելի՛ր, Տէ՛ր, հասի՛ր եւ արգելի՛ր նրանց, փրկի՛ր ինձ ամբարիշտների սրից ու թշնամու ձեռքից։ 
Տէ՛ր, վերացրո՛ւ նրանց աշխարհից, ցրի՛ր նրանց եւ խորտակի՛ր կեանքը նրանց։ Քո պահեստներից լցուեց որովայնը նրանց, յագեցան նրանք կերակուրներով եւ մնացածը թողեցին իրենց երեխաներին։ 
Իսկ ես արդարութեամբ կ՚երեւամ քո առաջ, կը յագենամ՝ տեսնելով փառքը քո։

----------

snow (10.10.2009), Ավետիք (05.10.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Սաղմոս Դաւթի 
Տէրն իմ հովիւն է, եւ ինձ ոչինչ չի պակասի։ 
Դալար վայրերում նա ինձ բնակեցրեց եւ հանդարտ ջրերի մօտ ինձ սնուցեց։ 
Նա կենդանացրեց ինձ, յանուն իր անուան առաջնորդեց ինձ արդարութեան ճանապարհներով։ 
Եթէ նոյնիսկ անցնեմ մահուան ստուերների միջով, չեմ վախենայ չարից, քանզի դու, Տէ՛ր, ինձ հետ ես։ Քո ցուպն ու գաւազանն ինձ կը մխիթարեն։ 
Իմ առջեւ սեղան պատրաստեցիր հալածիչներիս աչքերի դիմաց։ Գլուխս իւղով օծեցիր, եւ քո բաժակն ինձ արբեցրեց անխառն գինու պէս։
Ողորմութիւնը քո, Տէ՛ր, պիտի հետեւի ինձ կեանքիս բոլոր օրերին, երկար օրեր ես Տիրոջ տանը պիտի բնակուեմ։

----------

Ավետիք (05.10.2011)

----------


## ihusik

Տեսա այս թեման. *տեղադնում եմ միայն կայքն*, քանզի ռուսերեն է և բնույթով տարբեր. ուստի ընթերցողը թող ինքն այցելի ու որոշի, թե որն է հարազատ իր հոգուն ու սրտին

----------

Սելավի (11.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Այս աղոթքը նիրված է Միհր Աստծուն նրա հայերեն տարբերակը չկա:
> պատկանում է մթա առաջին դարին:
> 
> Mihras pater te
> precor quaesoque
> Uti sies volens
> propitius mihi
> domo familiaeque
> meae
> ...


*Բառացի թարքմանություն իմ կողմից*

Միհր հայր, աղոթում եմ քեզ                                     
 և խնդրում եմ,
 որ դու լինես  բարի խոնարհումով: 
 Եվ ներողամիտ լինես իմ  տան և տան 
 անդամների նկատմաբ:
 Հանուն ինչի, ես պահանջեցի 
 Շքերթով պտտվես իմ դաշտով,
հողով և  կալվածքով:
 Նրա համար, որ դու 
պահպանես բերքին,  
տեսանելի և անտեսանելի 
երաշտից և փոթորիկներից: 
Եվ  վատ եղանակից 
պահես և պահպանես:

----------

Ambrosine (18.10.2009), Շինարար (18.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս բոլոր գրառումները ջնջված են: Թեման նախատեսված է աղոթքներ տեղադրելու համար: Մեկնաբանությունները, քննարկումները, վերլուծությունները այս թեմայում չպետք է տեղ գրավեն:*

----------


## snow

Քո դիմաց ծունկի եկած` ամբողջ սրտով աղաչում ենք և գթությունդ հայցում, բարերար և բազմաողորմ Աստված:
 Ինչպես քո ծառաներին խոստացար` ասելով.  
-ԻՆչ որ հավատքով խնդրեք Հորից` Որդու անունով, կտրվի  ձեզ, այս պահին շնորհիր և իրենց բարի կատարման հասցրու քեզ հավատացողներիս խնդրանքները, որովհետև քեզ ենք ապավինել: Քո առատ  ողորմությամբ մխիթարիր մեզ այս կյանքում և առաջնորդելով` երկնքի անպատմելի արքայությանդ հասցրու, որպեսզի ամենասուրբ Երրորդությունդ փառաբանվի և պատվի, 
Այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից  ԱՄԵՆ

----------

Անտիգոնե (23.09.2010)

----------


## snow

ԱՂՈԹՔ` ՕԳՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  ԽՆԴՐԵԼՈՒ

Քո խաչը թող ապավեն լինի, Տեր Հիսուս,
Երբ Հոր փառքով երևաս լուսավոր ամպերի վրա:
Այն ժամանակ թող ամոթով չմնանք մենք` քեզ հուսացողներս, այլ Քո մեծ զորությամբ ուրախանանք` Քո աջ կողմը բազմած` որպես լույսի որդիներ և փրկության ժառանգորդներ:
Օգնիր մեզ Տեր, օգնիր, ով մեր փրկիչ Աստված, Քո  մեծ անվան փառավորության համար, Տեր, փրկիր մեզ և քավիր մեր մեղքերը, Քո սուրբ  անվան համար:
Սուրբ և պատվական խաչիդ հովանու տակ պարսպված և խաղաղության մեջ պահիր Քեզ ապավինած և Քեզ հուսացող ժողովրդին:
Փրկիր մեզ տեսանելի և անտեսանելի թշնամիներից: Արժանի արա, որ գոհությամբ փառավորենք Քեզ, Հոր և Սուրբ հոգու հետ  միասին, այժմ և միշտ հավիտյանս հավիտենից

                                 Ա Մ Ե Ն

----------


## snow

ԱՌԱՎՈՏՅԱՆ ԱՂՈԹՔ

   Տե'ր, եթե շրթներս բացես, բերանն իմ կերգի օրհնությունը քո (Սաղմոս 50,17):

    Գոհանում եմ Քեզանից , ով Տեր իմ և Աստված իմ, և օրհնում ու փառավորում Քո սուրբ անունը, որ պահեցիր այս գիշեր Քո անարժան ու մեղավոր ծառային բոլոր վտանգներից ու փորձություններից` խաղաղությամբ հասցնելով առավոտյան այս ժամին: Եվ արժանացրիր տեսնելու Քո ողորմության լույսը: Ամեն:

----------

Անտիգոնե (23.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Պայծառացման աղոթք*

Աստվա՛ծ, ինձ
համբերություն տուր՝
ընդունելու այն, ինչ ես
չեմ կարող փոխել:

ուժ՝ փոխելու այն,
ինչ կարող եմ,

իմաստություն՝
տարբերելու
առաջինը երկրորդից:

----------

Tig (26.12.2009)

----------


## Benadad

Ժողովուրդ,եթե կարող եք «Փառք ի բարձունս» շարականը տեղադրեք հա, շատ ման եկա չգտա

----------


## Monk

> Ժողովուրդ,եթե կարող եք «Փառք ի բարձունս» շարականը տեղադրեք հա, շատ ման եկա չգտա


Խնդրեմ.
«Փառք ի բարձունս Աստուծոյ. եւ յերկիր խաղաղութիւն, ի մարդիկ հաճութիւն եւ
օրհնութիւն քեզ ի բարձունս: Օրհնեալ ես, Տէր Աստուած մեր, օրհնեմք զքեզ եւ գովեմք զքեզ,
խոստովանիմք, Տէ’ր, զքեզ եւ երկիրպագանեմք քեզ, փառաւորեմք զքեզ, գոհանամք Տէր զքէն
վասն մեծի փառաց քոց: Տէր թագաւոր սուրբդ երկնային, Աստուած եւ Հայր ամենակալ: Տէր եւ
Որդի Հօր միածին Յիսուս Քրիստոս եւ սուրբ Որդի. Տէր Աստուած, Գառն Աստուծոյ եւ Որդի Հօր,
որ առեր զմերս ի կուսէն, ողորմեցար, բարձեր զմեղս աշխարհի եւ արդ ընկա’լ զաղաչանս մեր:
Սուրբդ որ նստիս ընդ աջմէ Հօր, ողորմեա’ց մեզ: Զի դու միայն սուրբ, դու միայն բարձրեալ ես, դու
միայն Տէր մեր Յիսուս Քրիստոս: Տէր եւ Հոգիդ սուրբ որ ի փառս Աստուած ընդ Հօր. Ամէն:
Եւ յամենայն ժամ օրհնեմք զքեզ Տէր եւ գովեմք զանուն սուրբ քո յաւիտեան եւ յաւիտեանս
յաւիտենից: Արժանի արա’, Տէ’ր, զօրս զայս խաղաղութեամբ եւ առանց մեղաց պահեա’ զմեզ:
Օրհնեալ ես, Տէր Աստուած հարցն մերոց. գովեալ եւ փառաւորեալ է անուն սուրբ քո յաւիտեանս.
Ամէն:
Օրհնեալ Տէր, ուսո’ ինձ զարդարութիւնս քո (երիցս կրկնեա’): Տէր ապաւէն եղեր մեր յազգէ
յազգ: Ես աղաչեմ, Տէ’ր, ողորմեա’ ինձ եւ բժշկեա’ զանձն իմ, ես մեղայ քեզ: Ցո’յց մեզ Տէր
զողորմութիւնս քո, եւ զփրկութիւնս քո տո’ւր մեզ: Տէ’ր, ողորմութիւն քո յաւիտեան, զգործըս
ձեռաց քոց մի’ անտես առներ: Տէ’ր իմ, զքեզ ապաւէն ինձ արարի. ուսո’ ինձ առնել զկամս քո. զի
դու ես Աստուած իմ: Ի քէն է, Տէ’ր, աղբիւր կենդանութեան եւ լուսով երեսաց քոց տեսանեմք զլոյս:
Ծագեա’ զողորմութիւնս քո, որք ճանաչեն զքեզ Տէր»:

----------

Benadad (19.09.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Խնդրեմ.
> «Փառք ի բարձունս Աստուծոյ. եւ յերկիր խաղաղութիւն, ի մարդիկ հաճութիւն եւ
> օրհնութիւն քեզ ի բարձունս: Օրհնեալ ես, Տէր Աստուած մեր, օրհնեմք զքեզ եւ գովեմք զքեզ,
> խոստովանիմք, Տէ’ր, զքեզ եւ երկիրպագանեմք քեզ, փառաւորեմք զքեզ, գոհանամք Տէր զքէն
> վասն մեծի փառաց քոց: Տէր թագաւոր սուրբդ երկնային, Աստուած եւ Հայր ամենակալ: Տէր եւ
> Որդի Հօր միածին Յիսուս Քրիստոս եւ սուրբ Որդի. Տէր Աստուած, Գառն Աստուծոյ եւ Որդի Հօր,
> որ առեր զմերս ի կուսէն, ողորմեցար, բարձեր զմեղս աշխարհի եւ արդ ընկա’լ զաղաչանս մեր:
> Սուրբդ որ նստիս ընդ աջմէ Հօր, ողորմեա’ց մեզ: Զի դու միայն սուրբ, դու միայն բարձրեալ ես, դու
> միայն Տէր մեր Յիսուս Քրիստոս: Տէր եւ Հոգիդ սուրբ որ ի փառս Աստուած ընդ Հօր. Ամէն:
> ...


Շաաաատ շնորհակալություն Մոնկ եղբայր, շաաատ շաաատ, իսկ այս շարականը միայն Առավոտյան Ժամերդություններում է օգտագործվու՞մ:

----------


## Monk

> Շաաաատ շնորհակալություն Մոնկ եղբայր, շաաատ շաաատ, իսկ այս շարականը միայն Առավոտյան Ժամերդություններում է օգտագործվու՞մ:


Նաև թաղման արարողության ժամանակ է երգվում: Շարական չէ, փառաբանական երգ է: 
Բենադադ ջան, եթե էլի հարց ունենաս, թեմայից դուրս գրառումների համար համապատասխան թեմա կա, այնտեղ տուր:

----------


## հովարս

ԱՆՏՈՒԱՆ ԴԸ ՍԵՆՏ ԷՔԶՅՈՒՊԵՐԻ

ԱՂՈԹՔ

"Աստված իմ, ես չեմ խնդրում հրաշքներ և տեսիլքներ, ես խնդրում եմ ուժ` ամեն օրվա համար: Սովերեցրու ինձ փոքրիկ քայլերի արվեստին: Դարձրու ինձ հետևողական և պատրաստակամ, որպեսզի օրվա միապաղաղության մեջ ճիշտ ժամանակին կանգնեմ բացահայտումների և փորձի առջև, որոնք ինձ կհուզեն: 
Սովորեցրու ինձ ճշգրիտ տնօրինել իմ կյանքի ժամանակը: Նվիրիր ինձ ներքին ձայն, որպեսզի առանձնացնեմ այն, ինչ պետք է անել առաջին և ապա երկրորդ հերթին:
Խնդրում եմ քեզանից չափավորություն և զսպվածություն, որպեսզի իմ կյանքի ընթացքում չթռչեմ և չսողամ, այլ կարողանամ ծրագրել իմ օրը` օրվա ընթացքում, կարողանամ տեսնել բարձունքներն ու հեռուները:
Օգնիր ինձ հասկանալ, որ երազանքները չեն կարող օգնել. ո’չ անցյալի, և ո’չ  էլ ապագայի մասին երազանքները: Օգնիր ինձ լինել այստեղ և հիմա, ընդունել այս րոպեն որպես ամենակարևորն ու գլխավորը: 
Պահպանիր ինձ այն միամիտ հավատից, որ այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ պետք է հարթ լինի: Տուր ինձ հստակ գիտակցություն, որ դժվարությունները, ձախողումները, պարտությունները և անհաջողությունները միայն կյանքի բնական բաղադրիչ մասն են, որոնց շնորհիվ մենք աճում ենք ու հասունանում:
Հիշեցրու ինձ, որ հաճախ սիրտը վիճում է բանականության հետ:
Անհրաժեշտ պահին ուղարկիր ինչ-որ մեկին ինձ մոտ, ով քաջություն կունենա ասել ինձ ճշմարտությունը, բայց ասել այն սիրելով:
Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ խնդիրներ որոշվում են, երբ ոչինչ չես ձեռնարկում: Այդ դեպքում տուր ինձ համբերություն: Դու գիտես, թե մենք ինչքան շատ ենք զգում ընկերության կարիք: Թույլ տուր արժանի լինել ճակատագրի ամենահրաշալի և քնքուշ այդ նվերին: Դարձրու ինձ մարդ` ունակ թակելու այն դռները, որոնք ամենաներքևում են: Պահպանիր ինձ այն վախից, որ ես կարող եմ ինչ-որ բան բաց թողնել իմ կյանքում:
Տուր ինձ ոչ թե այն, ինչ ես խնդրում եմ ինձ համար, այլ այն, ինչն իսկապես անհրաժեշտ է ինձ: Եվ խնդրում եմ նորից` սովորեցրու ինձ փոքրիկ քայլերի արվեստը:

----------


## Ալիք

Տե'ր իմ, ողորմիր ինձ....

----------


## Ալիք

ԲԱՆ Ա ՍՐՏԻ ԽՈՐՔԵՐԻՑ ԽՈՍՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՅ ՀԵՏ
Ա
 Սրտիս ողբաձայն հառաչանքների աղաղակն, ահա, 
 Դէպ երկինքն ի վեր` քեզ եմ ընծայում, գաղտնատե՛ս Աստուած. 
 Եւ իմ սասանեալ հոգու իղձերի պտուղն այրուող` 
 Անձս տոչորող թախծութեան հրի վրայ դնելով` 
 Կամքիս բուրվառով առաքում եմ քե՛զ: 
 Նայի՛ր, ո՜վ գթած, հոտոտի՛ր դու այն առաւե՛լ սիրով, 
 Քան պատարագը բոլորանուէր, մատուցուած ծխով ամէնառատ: 
 Ընդունիր այս պարզ ու սեղմ խօսքերիս շարադրանքը դու 
 Հաճութեամբ յօժար եւ ո՛չ բարկութեամբ: 
 Բանաւոր զոհիս նուէրն այս սրտանց 
 Մեղքերիս պարարտ ճարպի զօրութեամբ ողջակիզուելով, 
 Թող որ խոհերի իմ խորհրդակիր սենեակի խորքից 
 Բարձրանայ եւ քեզ հասնի անյապաղ: 
 Եւ աղերսախառն երբ դատի նստեմ ես քեզ հետ, հզօ՛ր, 
 Թող որ տաղտկալի չթուայ քեզ այդ, 
 Ինչպէս ամբարիշտ Յակոբի ձեռքերի կարկառումն ի վեր, 
 Որի դէմ բողոք է գրել Եսային 
 Եւ կամ ինչպէս անիրաւութիւնը Բաբելոնի` 
 Սաղմոսի եօթանասուներկուերորդ առակում ասուած: 
 Այլ ընդունիր այն կամովին, ինչպէս խունկն հաճոյական, 
 Որ մի ժամանակ բուրեց Սելովի խորանի մէջ այն, 
 Որը նոր շուքով վերանորոգուած` Դաւիթը կանգնեց 
 Յանուն գերեդարձ այն տապանակի, 
 Որ նման է իմ կորուսեալ հոգու վերստին գիւտին: 

Բ
 Բայց եւ ահաւոր ձայնը հատուցման քո դատաստանի 
 Վրէժխնդրութեան ձորում ուժգնապէս հնչելով ահա, 
 Երկնում է իմ դէմ մարտի մաքառման գրգիռներ կրկին, 
 Այժմուանից եւ իսկ զգում եմ իմ մէջ 
 Էութիւնս հուզող շարժումներ ներհակ 
 Ու խուռն ամբոխուող խռովութիւններ: 
 Եւ չար ու բարի խորհուրդներ զինուած սուր ու սուսերով` 
 Բախւում են ընդդէմ իրարու դարձեալ, 
 Ինձ մահուան գերի դարձնելով համակ, 
 Ինչպէս երբեմն, երբ դեռ չէր հասել քո շնորհը ինձ: 
 Առաքելական դասի մէջ Պօղոսն` ընտրելագոյնը, 
 Մովսէսի օրէնքն այս շնորհի հետ համեմատելով, 
 Քրիստոսի բերած փրկութիւնն յաղթող է յայտարարում: 
 Զի եթէ ճիշտ է, որ մօտ է Տիրոջ օրն, ինչպէս գիրքն է ասում, 
 Հրապարակի մէջ Հովսափաթի եւ կամ 
 Կեդրոնի հովտում նեղանձուկ,- 
 Դատաստանի փոքր հանդիսատեղի եւ ժամադրավայր, 
 Որոնք երկրային երեւոյթներով պատկերացնում են հանդերձեալն ինձ պարզ, 
 Ապա եւ ինձ է մօտեցել յաւէտ թագաւորութիւնն մարմնացեալ Աստծոյ, 
 Որը ենթակայ պիտի գտնի ինձ մեծապէս ծանր հատուցումների, 
 Այն բազմապիսի մեղանչումների համար իմ բոլոր, 
 Որոնք յիրաւի ամբաստանելով` դատեն ինձ պիտի աւելի սաստիկ, 
 Քան թէ բարձրացող Նրա ձեռքն յուժկու, 
 Որ մի ժամանակ եդովմայեցի եւ փղշտացի եւ այլ բարբարոս ազգերի զարկեց: 
 Եւ, սակայն, նրանց չարչարանքները կարճատեւ եղան, 
 Մինչ իմ մեղքերի պատիժը ո՛չ վերջ ունի, ո՛չ սահման: 
 Վախ, գուբ, որոգայթ անճողոպրելի,- 
 Ըստ մարգարէի եւ առակողի,- 
 Սաստիկ տագնապով դուռս ափ առած` 
 Մշտնջենական ամօթն են իրենց գծագրում արդէն: 
 Եւ արդ, միայն դո՛ւ կարող ես գտնել հրաշագործ դեղեր, 
 Ի կեանք կոչելու հոգիներն ամէն` մատնուած վարանման եւ տարակոյսի, 
 Քաւի՛չ բոլորի, անսահմանելի բարձրութեանդ մէջ 
 Քո անճառ փառքով գովուա՜ծ յաւիտեան:

ԲԱՆ Բ ՍՐՏԻ ԽՈՐՔԵՐԻՑ ԽՈՍՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՅ ՀԵՏ
Ա
 Քանզի մարմնաւոր շուրթերով, ահա, ուղերձ ես կարդում բարձրեալ Աստծուն, 
 Որ գործերով է գրաւում միայն եւ չի կաշառւում բանաստեղծութեամբ, 
 Եւ քո սրտի մէջ նայում ես դու միշտ դէպի Եգիպտոս, 
 Համապատասխան քեզ ի՞նչ օրինակ դնեմ ես այստեղ, անձ իմ յանցաւոր: 
 Պատժակից եմ ես քանդուած Սոդոմին, 
 Պապանձուած դատախազն եմ Նինուէի, 
 Սոսկալի բարբարոս` աւելի, քան տիկինն հարաւային, 
 Քանանից վատթար աւելի եւ Ամաղեկից յամառ, 
 Կուռքերի քաղաք անբժշկելի, 
 Հին Իսրայէլի ապստամբութեան մնացած բեկոր, 
 Յիշատակարան պահուած` 
 Յուդայի ուխտազանցութեան: 
 Կշտամբուած եմ ես աւելի, քան Ծուրը 
 Եւ Ծայդանից աւելի տարամերժուած. 
 Խորթաբարոյ աւելի, քան Գալիլիան, 
 Եւ քան անհաւատ կափառնայումն աններելի. 
 Պարսաւուած եմ ես, ինչպէս Քորազինը եւ 
 Բեթսայիդայի հետ բամբասուած. 
 Անպարկեշտութեան մէջ սպիտակած մազերն եմ Եփրեմի. 
 Աղաւնու նման մեղմ եմ ես` յիմարութեամբ եւ ո՛չ հեզութեամբ. 
 Օձ եմ ես բանաւոր եղեռնական` առիւծի կորիւններից ծնուած. 
 Ժանտութեամբ լցուած քարբի ձուերի կերպարանքն ունեմ, 
 Պատկերն եմ ես Երուսաղէմի վերջին հարուածների, 
 Ըստ գուշակութեան տեսանողների եւ տէրունական խօսքի համաձայն: 
 Կործանման հասած մերժուած տաղաւար եմ ես, 
 Կրկնակի ներկուած շինուածք եմ խօսուն` 
 Խորտակուած դռան ջարդուած փականքով: 
 Ժառանգութիւն եմ վայելուչ թէեւ, սակայն եւ թողնուած, 
 Մոռացուած տուն եմ աստուածակերտ, 
 Ինչպէս ասել են Մովսէսը, 
 Դաւիթն ու Երեմիան: 
 Բորոտութեամբ վարակուած բանական մի տուն եմ ես` 
 Ապաշխարութեան խրատին ենթարկուած, 
 Օրէնքով նորոգուած եւ ծեփուած կաւով` ողոք հեզութեան, 
 Բայց ճարահատուած այլեւս բուժման մի ելք գտնելուց` 
 Շինողի ձեռքով կրկին քանդուած, 
 Եւ հրամանով Հզօրի, իբրեւ արդար հատուցում, 
 Դուրս նետուած անսուրբ մի վայր` անխնայ, 
 Հեռու վտարուած եւ տարագրուած: 
 Հողի տակ թաղուած դրամն եմ անպէտ` 
 Աւետարանի աւանդակորոյս ուրացողի քանքարի նման: 

Բ
 Սակայն դու, ո՜վ Աստուած, 
 Աստուա՛ծ հոգիների բոլոր ու մարմինների, 
 Աստուածաշնորհ Մովսէսի դաւանութեամբ, 
 Եւ ըստ ձայնի երկայնամիտ ու բազումողորմ սուրբ Յովնանի,- 
 Տուր ինձ ուժ, որպէսզի քո օրհնեալ կամքին ի հաճութիւն 
 Կարողանամ աւարտել աղօթամատեանն այս ողբերգական, 
 Որ սկսել եմ ես ահաւասիկ: 
 Եւ մինչ արցունքով եմ սերմանում խօսքերս 
 Մեզ համար պատրաստուած օթեւաններդ տանող 
 Ճանապարհի վրայ ոտք դրած պահին այս իմ, 
 Թող որ, երբ հասնեմ հունձքն հաւաքելուն` 
 Դառնամ բերկրալից ու երջանիկ եւ լիովին քաւուած` 
 Բարի օրանների երանական արդիւնքով: 
 Մի՛ տար ինձ սրտի արգանդ անորդի 
 Իսրայէլի պէս, 
 Եւ ոչ էլ ցամքած ստինքներ աչքի, ո՜վ ամենագութ: 
 Լսի՛ր բանական աղաչաւորիս, հզօ՛ր ողորմած, 
 Նախքան երկնքին, երկինքը` երկրին, երկիրը` գինուն, ցորենին, ձէթին, 
 Եւ սրանք բոլորն էլ Իսրայէլին` ի՛նձ լսիր. 
 Երկնաւորների աղերսը առ քեզ` 
 Թող ազդի հոգուս, քան թէ տարրերին ապականացու: 
 Ստեղծիչ ես դու, եւ ես ինքս` կաւ. 
 Հեծեծագին այս աղօթքներիս նախամուտքում. 
 Յայտնի՛ր, գթառատ, քաղցր կամքըդ ինձ` տարակուսեալիս, 
 Որպէսզի այստեղ, երկրի վրայ իսկ զօրանամ ես, 
 Եւ, երբ որ բացուի երկինքը վերին, 
 Չլինի՛ որ ես լոյսը վայելելու անվարժ, անընտել` 
 Մոմի պէս հալուեմ, սպառուեմ իսպառ, ջնջուեմ մէջտեղից: 
 Սիրտ տուր զրկուածիս, ինչպէս ասողն է գոչել աղօթքով,- 
 Ուժ` թալկացածիս եւ կեանք մաշուածիս խղճի խայթերից, 
 Եւ ո՛չ անձկութեամբ ու չարչարանքով քեզ որոնելուց: 
 Ա՛ռ մաղթանքներիս աւանդն այս եւ տուր ողորմութիւնը քո շնորհների: 
 Ընդունիր դու այս փոքրը տկարիցս եւ շնորհիր մեծը հզօրիդ կողմից: 
 Զղջումիս խօսքերն արա՛ զօրաւոր, մեզ ուղարկելով հոգիդ բարձունքից, 
 Պատգամներով այն աստուածաշունչ, որոնք դրել եմ ես այս գրքիս մէջ: 
 Հաճի՛ր, բարերա՛ր, լուսաւորելով ճշմարտապատում առակն Եսայու, 
 Մատուցելու ինձ` մահուան արժանուս 
 Գոյութեանս անարգաձայն պղնձի փոխարէն` շնորհիդ ոսկին` 
 Անզարդ, սեւաթոյր երկաթի տեղակ` հրաշեկ պղինձը Լիբանանի, 
 Որ օրինակ է առաքինութեան: 

Գ
 Ինչո՞ւ կարծրացնես սիրտը եղկելուս, անճա՜ռ ահաւոր, 
 Որ չթափանցի երկիւղըդ այնտեղ: 
 Թող որ չլինեմ ես անպտուղ` փոքր այս վաստակիս մէջ` 
 Անբերրի հողում, իզուր, ապարդիւն սերմանողի պէս: 
 Չլինի, որ երկնեմ ես, եւ չծնեմ, 
 Ողբամ` եւ չարտասուեմ, խորհեմ` եւ չհառաչեմ, 
 Ամպեմ, եւ չանձրեւեմ, ընթանամ` եւ չհասնեմ, 
 Ես ձայն տամ, եւ դու չլսես, պաղատեմ` եւ անտես մնամ, 
 Կողկողեմ` եւ ինձ չողորմես, աղաչեմ` բայց ոչինչ շահեմ, 
 Զոհ մատուցեմ, եւ չմխամ, 
 Տեսնեմ քեզ` եւ դատարկ դուրս գամ: 
 Դեռ քեզ չդիմած լսիր ձայնս դու, ո՜վ միայն հզօր: 
 Մեղքերով ապրած օրերիս չափով 
 Տանջանքի տուգանք վճարել մի՛ տայ ինձ` չարագործիս: 

Դ
 Փրկի՛ր ինձ, գթած, լսիր, ողորմած, 
 Մարդասիրաբար ներիր ինձ, ներող, 
 Խնայիր, երկայնամիտ, պաշտպանիր, ապաւեն, 
 Բարերարիր, հզօր, ազատիր, ամենակալ, 
 Կեանք տուր, նորոգող, վերականգնիր, ահաւո՛ր, 
 Լուսաւորիր, երկնային, բժշկի՛ր, ձեռնահաս, քաւի՛ր, անքնին, 
 Պարգեւատրիր, առատաձեռն, շնորհազարդիր, աննախանձ, 
 Հաշտուիր, անախտակիր, ընդունիր, անոխակալ, 
 Ջնջիր պարտքերս, օրհնեա՜լ: 
 Երբ հասնի վերջին օրս թշուառ, 
 Եւ ես յառեմ աչքերս տեսնելու վտանգները կրկնակի, 
 Քո փրկութի՜ւնը տեսնեմ թող, յո՜յս եւ խնամակալ: 
 Եւ երբ ուշադիր նայեմ դէպի վեր` ամենագրաւ ճամփին սոսկալի, 
 Խաղաղութեան հրեշտակդ թո՛ղ քաղցրութեամբ հանդիպի ինձ: 
 Երբ վերջին օրը իմ շունչը փչեմ, ցոյց տուր ինձ դու, Տէ՜ր, 
 Երկնաւորներից եկած երջանիկ, մաքուր մի ոգի, 
 Որ լուսաթռիչ` ի՜նձ հասնի` սիրուդ պարգեւը առած: 
 Հասցրու ինձ նոյնպէս կարեկից մի` մեռած արդարներից. 
 Յուսահատ օրս դու չարագործիս քո անակնկալ բարին պարգեւիր: 
 Քա՜ւ լիցի, թէ դու, ո՛վ բարեբանեալ, որ փրկութիւնն ես բոլորի, 
 Հիւանդ ոչխարիս դժնդակ գազան եւ մի տաս ուղեկից. 
 Պարգեւիր վերին կեանք` անապական մեղքով մեռածիս, 
 Եւ փրկութիւն` պարտքերի տակ կործանուածիս: 

Ե
 Մի՞թէ պիտի մոռանաս բարերարելդ, ո՜վ ակնկալութիւն. 
 Պիտի անտեսե՞ս գթասիրելդ, ո՜վ խնամող. 
 Պիտի փոփոխե՞ս մարդասիրելդ, ո՜վ անփոփոխ. 
 Պիտի նահանջե՞ս կենսագործելուցդ, անվախճա՜ն. 
 Պիտի թողնե՞ս ողորմութիւնդ, երջանի՛կ պտուղ. 
 Պիտի աղաւաղե՞ս բարեշնորհ ծաղիկը քո քաղցրութեան. 
 Պիտի անպատուե՞ս նիւթը պանծալի քո հարստութեան. 
 Պիտի պակասեցնե՞ս փառքը վարսերի քո բարձրապանծ, 
 Պիտի չպահե՞ս պսակիդ պայծառ զարդը վայելուչ: 
 Եթէ ողորմածներին է երանութիւնը, 
 Եւ դու, որ համակ արքայութիւն ես սիրով լիուլի, 
 Մի՞թէ չպիտի պարգեւես դու քո փրկութիւնն ամբողջ. 
 Դեղ չդնե՞ս պիտի իմ վէրքերին 
 Եւ սպեղանի` խոցուածներիս եւ տկարութեանս` դարման չպիտի՞ տանես, 
 Պիտի չծագե՞ս լոյս` խաւարի մէջ - 
 Ինձ, որ զօրութեանդ վրայ եմ միայն իմ յոյսը դրել, 
 Տիեզերակա՛ն դու կենսապարգեւ: 
 Դո՛ւ միայն ունես փառք իսկ ի բնէ, մշտնջենապէս, 
 Եւ արարածներն համայն առյաւէտ վկայում են այդ: 
 Օրհնուած ես դու եւ փառաւորուած յաւիտենութեան մէջ եռապատիկ 
 Եւ իմանալի յաւիտեանների սահմանից էլ վեր` 
 Միշտ ու միշտ. ամէն:

----------


## Ալիք

Վա՜յ ինձ, որ յիշում եմ, թէ` 
 Աստծոյ բարկութեան նետերն հրեղէն են. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ յիմարիս, որ չըմբռնեցի, 
 Թէ ծածուկ գործերն հրապարակուելու են անպայման. 
 Վա՜յ ամբարիշտիս, որ միշտ անդադրում չարութիւնների ոստայն հիւսեցի. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ, որ պարարեցի մարմինս իբրեւ կեր անմեռ որդերի, 
 Ես ինչպէ՞ս պիտի տոկամ թունաւոր այդ կտտողներին. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ, երբ ըմպեմ բաժակը մահուան, 
 Եւ ինչպէ՞ս պիտի կրեմ ես տուգանքն յաւիտենական. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ, երբ ելնի եղկելի մարմնիցս անարժան հոգիս, 
 Ինչպէ՞ս պիտի ներկայանամ ճշմարիտ դատաւորին. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ, երբ լապտերիս իւղն սպառուի, 
 Զի եթէ մարի, էլ չի վառուի նա, 
 Վա՜յ ինձ պակուցման համար այն ահեղ ու տագնապալից, 
 Երբ առագաստի մուտքը փակուի. 
 Վա՜յ ինձ, երբ լսեմ երկնաւոր թագաւորի վճռով կնքուած 
 Սիրտս դող հանող եւ սարսափելի այս խօսքն ահաւոր,- 
 "Քեզ չեմ ճանաչում": 

հատված "Մատյան"-ից

----------


## Ալիք

Արդ, յիշենք այստեղ Տիրոջ պաշտելի խօսքը խրախուսիչ, 
 Թէ` "Ամենայն ինչ հնարաւոր է նրան, ով հաւատում է": 
 Եթէ ընտրեալների աստուածահաճոյ բարեմասնութեանց չափն այստեղ քննենք. 
 Հաւատքը պիտի գտնենք գերազանց, ամէն ինչից վեր, 
 Քանզի նրանով կարող են մտնել սուրբ խորանից ներս: 
 Առանց հաւատքի փառաց տէրն անգամ 
 Չհաճեց ցոյց տալ իր հրաշագործ զօրութիւնը մեզ, 
 Այլ նախ եւ առաջ իբրեւ լծակից իր բարերարութեանը, 
 Մեր հաւատքը նա պահանջեց մեզնից: 
 Նա՛ է մօտեցնում մարդուն Աստծոյ, 
 Կեանք ընձեռելով մեզ իր ինքնիշխան ընդունակութեամբ, 
 Զի օրհնաբանուած Աստծոյ բերանն էր, որ վկայեց, 
 Թէ` "Հաւատքը քո փրկեց քեզ": 

հատված "Մատյան"-ից

----------


## Ալիք

Եւ արդ, ես հետինս դաւանողների, բարիքներից ունայն` 
 Մտքիս աչքերով դիտելով սկիզբն իմ եղելութեան, 
 Որը տեղի ունեցաւ Արարչի ձեռքով, անէութիւնից,- հաւատում եմ լիայոյս, 
 Թէ Յիսուս Քրիստոս կարող է անել, ինչ որ կամենայ: 
 Քանզի հաւատացի, ուստի եւ խօսեցի, 
 Պօղոսից խրատուած եւ սովորած` Դաւթից. 
 Ուրեմն այժմ թող նրանց կենդանի աղօթքն ինձ օգնի` 
 Հաւատքով ճանաչել նրան ճշմարտապէս 
 Եւ նրա յարութեան զօրութեանն, ըստ առաքեալի, 
 Հաղորդակից լինել նրա չարչարանքներին, 
 Եւ այն բոլորը, որոնք յիշւում են յաջորդ տողերով: 
 Կցորդ է սրան եւ յոյժ նմանատիպ` 
 Հաւատալն իսկապէս եւ այն նոր փոփոխութեան, 
 Որով մեղաւորը դուրս է գալիս քաւուած, 
 Չարագործն` արդարացած եւ անմաքուրը` սրբուած, 
 Եւ անքաւելի մահացու մեղքով յանցաւորըս ես` անդատապարտելի երանութեան 
 Եւ ստրկական կապանքներից զերծ` 
 Երկնաւոր ազատութեան տիրացած:

----------


## Ալիք

Իսկ ես ոչ միայն կանչում եմ նրան, 
 Այլ հաւատում եմ նրա մեծութեանն ամէնից առաջ. 
 Ոչ թէ գալիս եմ խնդրելու նրա պարգեւները ես, 
 Այլ նոյնիսկ իրեն, որ կենդանութիւնն է ճշմարտապէս, 
 Շնչառութիւնն իսկ, առանց որի չի՛ք շարժում եւ ընթացք: 
 Ո՛չ այնքան յոյսի հանգոյցով, որքան սիրոյ կապով եմ ես կապւում նրան. 
 Ու ոչ թէ տուրքի, այլ այն տուողի կարօտով եմ ես վառւում շարունակ: 
 Ոչ թէ փառքն է ինձ համար անձկալի, 
 Այլ փառաւորեալն է համբուրելի, 
 Ոչ թէ ապրելու կեանքի փափագով, 
 Այլ կենարարի յիշատակով եմ տոչորւում ես միշտ: 
 Ոչ թէ վայելքի տարփանքով եմ ես հեծում ողբաձայն, 
 Այլ այն կազմողի տենչանքովն եմ խոր հառաչում սրտանց: 
 Չեմ փնտրում հանգիստ, այլ աղաչում եմ երեսը տեսնել Հանգստարարի: 
 Ոչ թէ հարսանքատան խնջոյքի, այլ փեսայի անձկութեամբ եմ մաշւում, 
 Որի զօրութեան շնորհիւ` վստահ ակնկալութեամբ, 
 Հաւատում եմ ես աներկմիտ յոյսով, 
 Որ վերոգրեալ մեղքերի բեռներն ունենալով հանդերձ` 
 Ապաստանելով ամենակարողի ձեռքին, 
 Ոչ միայն պիտի հասնեմ քաւութեան, այլեւ պիտի տեսնեմ իրեն, 
 Ընդունելու գութն ու ողորմութիւնը եւ ժառանգելու երկինքը նրա, 
 Թէեւ յո՜յժ մերժելի եմ:

----------


## Ալիք

Ընդունի՛ր սիրով, Տէր Աստուած հզօր, աղաչանքներն իմ դառնացած սրտի. 
 Քաղցր գթութեամբ մօտեցիր դու ինձ` ամօթահարիս. 
 Փարատի՜ր, ամենապարգե՛ւ, ամօթալի տխրութիւններս, 
 Վերցրո՛ւ ինձնից, ողորմա՛ծ, անտանելի ծանրութիւններս, 
 Հեռացրո՛ւ, հնարագէտ, սովորութիւններս մահացու. 
 Խափանի՜ր, մի՜շտ յաղթող, հրապոյրները խաբողի. 
 Վանի՜ր, վերնային, մառախուղը մոլորեցնողի. 
 Կասեցրո՛ւ, կեցուցիչ, ընթացքը կորուսչի. 
 Ցրի՛ր, ծածկատե՛ս, չար հնարքները կապկապողի. 
 Խորտակիր, անքնի՛ն, յարձակումները մարտնչողի. 
 Տյառնագրի՛ր անունովդ լուսացոյց երդն իմ յարկի. 
 Պարփակիր քո ձեռքով առաստաղը տաճարիս. 
 Գծագրիր քո արիւնով սեմը սենեակիս մուտքի. 
 Դրոշմիր քո նշանը աղօթեալիս ճանապարհին, 
 Ամրացրու քո աջով խշտեակն իմ հանգստի. 
 Զերծ պահիր թակարդներից ծածկարանն իմ անկողնի. 
 Պահպանիր քո կամքով տառապած հոգիս. 
 Անխարդախ արա՛ քո շնորհած շունչը մարմնիս. 
 Կանգնեցրո՛ւ շուրջն իմ` պարը երկնային քո զօրքերի, 
 Որպէս դիմամարտ` դեւերի գնդին:

----------


## Ալիք

Դու Տէ՜ր բարերար, բացարձակ բարի, լո՜յս խաւարի մէջ, 
 Օրհնութեան դու գանձ, ողորմած, գթած, մարդասէր, կարող, 
 Զօրեղ, անպատում, անքնին, անճառ, 
 Դու` յո՜յժ ձեռնհաս, ըստ սուրբ Յակոբի. 
 Հնարաւորութիւն միշտ դիւրապատրաստ` ամէն անհնար բաների դէպքում, 
 Մեղքի խռիւներն սպառող կրա՛կ, 
 Կիզանուտ ճաճանչ դու ընդհանրական եւ մեծախորհուրդ թափանցողութեամբ: 
 Յիշի՛ր ինձ, օրհնեալ, քո ողորմութեամբ եւ ո՛չ ըստ իրաւունքի, 
 Ներողութեամբ քո եւ ո՛չ պատժելով, 
 Երկայնամտութեամբ եւ ոչ թէ հաւաստի համոզուածութեամբ: 
 Եթէ կամենաս կշռել ծանրութիւնն իմ մեղքերի, 
*Արա՛ քաղցրութեամբ քո մարդասէրի եւ ո՛չ արդարութեամբ*. 
 Քանզի ըստ առաջին պայմանի` շա՜տ են թեթեւ նրանք, 
 Իսկ ըստ վերջինի` սաստիկ ծանրակիր:

----------


## Ալիք

Մի՛ խստութեամբ ընդհարուիր մեծդ փոքրիս հետ, 
 Լոյսդ` ստուերիս հետ, 
 Բնութեամբ բարիդ` ի բնէ չարիս հետ, 
 Ողկոյզդ օրհնութեան` անիծեալ պտղիս հետ, 
 Քաղցրութիւնդ ճշմարիտ` համակ դառնութեանս հետ, 
 Փառաւորեալդ անփոփոխ` իսպառ անարգիս հետ, 
 Կենաց նշխարդ` կաւեղէն զանգուածիս հետ, 
 Տէրերի Տէրդ` երկրային տիղմիս հետ, 
 Աննուազ լիութիւնդ` չքաւոր ստրուկիս հետ, 
 Անկապուտ ճոխութիւնդ` անպատսպար տառապեալիս հետ, 
 Անկարօտ բարութիւնդ` ամենաթշուառ աղքատիս հետ: 
 Քանզի ո՞վ է նա, որ առաւօտեան լոյսին հասնելով` 
 Կտարակուսի, թէ խաւարի մէջ կարող է ընկնել, 
 Կամ մօտ լինելով կեանքին` մահանալ, 
 Կամ ազատութեան` եւ բռնութեան ենթարկուել, 
 Կամ շնորհին` եւ դատապարտուել, 
 Կամ փրկութեան` եւ մատնուել, 
 Կամ նորոգման` եւ քայքայուել, 
 Կամ օրհնութեան` եւ տարագրուել, 
 Կամ բժշկութեան` եւ վիրաւորուել, 
 Կամ լիութեան` եւ նուազել, 
 Կամ առատ հացի` եւ քաղցել, 
 Կամ հոսող գետերի` եւ պապակել, 
 Կամ մայրական գթութեան` եւ նրանից նենգուել, 
 Կամ աստուածային խնամող աջիդ` եւ տառապել:

----------


## Ալիք

Չկայի երբեմն, եւ ստեղծեցիր, 
 Ես աղաչեցի, եւ դու գոյացրիր, 
 Դեռ աշխարհ չեկած` տեսար դու ինձ, 
 Չէի յայտնուել, եւ դու գթացիր, 
 Չէի խնդրել ես` խնամարկեցիր, 
 Չէի բարձրացրել ձեռքս` նայեցիր, 
 Չէի պաղատել` եւ ողորմեցիր, 
 Չէի ձայն հանել, եւ դու լսեցիր, 
 Չէի հառաչել` եւ ունկնդրեցիր, 
 Գիտէիր, թէ ինչ կպատահի ինձ, եւ չանտեսեցիր, 
 Նախատես աչքով քո նկատեցիր չարագործութիւնը պատժապարտիս եւ յօրինեցիր ինձ:

----------


## Զաքար

Երբ հասնի վերջին օրս թշուառ, 
 Եւ ես յառեմ աչքերս տեսնելու վտանգները կրկնակի, 
 Քո փրկութի՜ւնը տեսնեմ թող, յո՜յս եւ խնամակալ:
 Եւ երբ ուշադիր նայեմ դէպի վեր` ամենագրաւ ճամփին սոսկալի, 
 Խաղաղութեան հրեշտակդ թո՛ղ քաղցրութեամբ հանդիպի ինձ: 
 Երբ վերջին օրը իմ շունչը փչեմ, ցոյց տուր ինձ դու, Տէ՜ր, 
 Երկնաւորներից եկած երջանիկ, մաքուր մի ոգի, 
 Որ լուսաթռիչ` ի՜նձ հասնի` սիրուդ պարգեւը առած: 
 Հասցրու ինձ նոյնպէս կարեկից մի` մեռած արդարներից. 
 Յուսահատ օրս դու չարագործիս քո անակնկալ բարին պարգեւիր: 
 Քա՜ւ լիցի, թէ դու, ո՛վ բարեբանեալ, որ փրկութիւնն ես բոլորի, 
 Հիւանդ ոչխարիս դժնդակ գազան եւ մի տաս ուղեկից. 
 Պարգեւիր վերին կեանք` անապական մեղքով մեռածիս, 
 Եւ փրկութիւն` պարտքերի տակ կործանուածիս: 
 :Tongue:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Այստեղ միայն քրիստոնեական աղոթքներ չեն, չէ՞  :Jpit: 

Ափսե մեր որ փլաւքամիչն ես,
Քամվող եղիցի լապշա Քո։
Եկեսցէ լապշա Քո։
Եղիցին կոլոլակ Քո
մսեղ, որպէս յերկինս եւ յերկրի։
Զսոուս մեր հանապազորդ
տուր մեզ այսօր։
Եւ թող մեզ մեր պակասը ծովահենության,
որպես և մենք ծովահենում ու մաքսանենգում ենք նրանց դեմ,
ովքեր ծովահենության պակաս են անում մեր դեմ:
Եւ մի տանիր զմեզ ի բուսակերություն,
այլ փրկեա զմեզ ի ոչ կարմիր մսի սոուսէ:
Զի քո է փլաւքամիչ
Եւ լապշա եւ սոուս,
յավիտեանս յավիտենից:
Ռ'ամեն:

----------

Freeman (04.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2015), Նիկեա (29.01.2016), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

սովածացա…

----------

Rhayader (03.06.2014)

----------


## Զաքար

Եղբայրս չկա ակումբում,բայց շատ էր ուզում իր աղոթքը տեղադրեի այստեղ,նա մարդասիրություն գիժ է:

Տե՛ր, մեզ մեր անհատական հոգևոր հավատամքի համար երբեք չեն հալածել ուժեղները, բայց միշտ թույլերը/անգիտակիցները հալածել են մեզ մեր հավատամքի համար, որոնք մարդ կոչումի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն, խնդրում եմ քեզ տուր մեզ ուժ, որպեսզի ուժեղանա մեր հանդուրժողականությունը և նրանց չուղարկենք այն նույն ճանապարհով այնտեղ, որտեղից դուրս են պրծել: Ամեն:

----------


## HolySpirit

> Այստեղ միայն քրիստոնեական աղոթքներ չեն, չէ՞ 
> 
> Ափսե մեր որ փլաւքամիչն ես,
> Քամվող եղիցի լապշա Քո։
> Եկեսցէ լապշա Քո։
> Եղիցին կոլոլակ Քո
> մսեղ, որպէս յերկինս եւ յերկրի։
> Զսոուս մեր հանապազորդ
> տուր մեզ այսօր։
> ...


Դուք այս ձեր «սրամտությամբ» ձեր ցածր արժեքն եք ցույց տալիս բոլորին։ Տեր Աստվածը հաջող թեկնածու չէ ձեռք առնելու համար, և այդքան լկտի մեկնաբանություն անելու տեղը կարդացեք ֆորումի աղոթքները և մաքրվեք։

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Դուք այս ձեր «սրամտությամբ» ձեր ցածր արժեքն եք ցույց տալիս բոլորին։ Տեր Աստվածը հաջող թեկնածու չէ ձեռք առնելու համար, և այդքան լկտի մեկնաբանություն անելու տեղը կարդացեք ֆորումի աղոթքները և մաքրվեք։


Էն էլ ֆորումի աղոթքները  :Smile:  
Մենք որ աղոթենք, ռոք լսելով ու գլուխներս թափ տալով ենք աղոթելու, ավելի վատ ա լինելու:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.05.2015)

----------


## HolySpirit

> Էն էլ ֆորումի աղոթքները  
> Մենք որ աղոթենք, ռոք լսելով ու գլուխներս թափ տալով ենք աղոթելու, ավելի վատ ա լինելու:


Դուք միայն ձեզ եք վատություն անում սատանայի կողմը քաշվելով:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Հրաչ, ստե՞ղ էլ ես հարամել  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հրաչ, ստե՞ղ էլ ես հարամել


Հա բա ինչ  :Jpit:

----------


## HolySpirit

Անպայման  :LOL:

----------


## unknown

Ամենաողորմա՛ծ  Տեր,
Ողորմիր քեզ բոլոր հավատացողներին՝
Հարազատներիս  ու  օտարներին,
Ծանոթներիս ու անծանոթներին,
Ողջերին ու մեռածներին…
Թողությո՛ւն շնորհիր նաև
Թշնամիներիս  ու  ատողներիս՝
Որ իմ դեմ  հանցանքներ  են գործում,
Եվ նրանց  ե՛տ կանգնեցրու չարիքներից,
Որ ունեն իմ դեմ,
Որպեսզի արժանանան Քո ողորմությանը,
Եվ ողորմի՛ր Քո արարածներին
Եվ ինձ՝ բազմամեղիս :

Ս. Ներսես Շնորհալի

----------

arazaz (02.10.2015)

----------


## arazaz

իսկապես շնորհալի մարդ է եղել; 


> ե՛տ կանգնեցրու չարիքներից,


 ․․․ ես էլ եմ միանում

----------

unknown (02.10.2015)

----------


## Arjo

Տերունական աղոթք
 Գրաբար  
Հայ՛ր մեր, որ յերկինս ես, սուրբ եղիցի անուն Քո, եկեսցէ արքայութիւն Քո, եղիցին կամք Քո որպէս յերկինս եւ յերկրի:
Զհաց մեր հանապազորդ տո՛ւր մեզ այսօր. եւ թո՛ղ մեզ զպարտիս մեր, որպէս եւ մենք թողումք մերոց պարտապանաց:
Եւ մի՛ տանիր զմեզ ի փորձութիւն, այլ փրկեա՛ զմեզ ի չարէն, զի Քո է արքայութիւն եւ 
զօրութիւն եւ փառք յաւիտեանս. ամէն:

----------


## Arjo

Ճաշից առաջ աղոթք
Օրհնյալ ես, ո՜վ Տեր Աստված մեր, որ կերակրում ես մեզ մանկությունից, և կերակուր ես շնորհում բոլոր մարմնավորներին. մեր սրտերը ուրախությամբ ու բերկրանքով լցրու, որպեսզի լիանանք և առաջնորդվենք՝ բարիք գործելու մեր տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսով, Որին վայել է փառք, իշխանություն և պատիվ, այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ամեն:
Խաղաղությամբ ճաշակե՛նք այս կերակուրները որ, պարգևվված են մեզ Տիրոջից. օրհնեա՛լ է Տերն Իր պարգևներում. ամեն:

Ճաշից հետո աղոթք
Փա՜ռք Քեզ, Տե՛ր, Փա՜ռք Քեզ, Փառա՛ց Թագավոր, որ տվեցիր մեզ ուրախության կերակուր և Քո ամենաբավ ողորմության լիությամբ լցրեցիր մեր սրտերը:
Այժմ լցրու՛մեզ նաև Քո Սուրբ Հոգով, որպեսզի ընդունելի լինենք Քո առաջ և ոչ` ամոթահար, քանզի Դու գալիս ես և հատուցում յուրաքանչյուրին ըստ իր գործերի: 
Եվ Քեզ վայել է փառք, իշխանություն և պատիվ, այժմ և միշտ և հավիտեանս հավիտենից. ամեն:
Փա՜ռք տիեզերքի Կերակրողին, որ կերակրեց մեզ և լիացրեց, Նրան փառք հավիտյանս. Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Գործ սկսելուց առաջ
Զգործս ձեռաց մերոց ուղիղ արա ի մեզ, Տէր, եւ զգործս ձեռաց մերոց յաջողեա ի մեզ: Ամէն:
 	(Մեր ձեռքի գործերը ուղղորդիր, Ով Տէր, եւ մեր ձեռքի գործերը յաջողիր. Ամէն)

----------


## Arjo

Աղոթք օրվա ավարտի
Գրաբար 
Փառք քեզ, Տէր Աստուած մեր, որ պարգեւեցեր զօրս զայս բարեաւ եւ խաղաղութեամբ անցուցանել: Մարդասէր Աստուած զառաջակայ գիշերս, որ ի վերայ մեր գալոց է, ի մեղաց փրկեա, ի չարեաց ազատեա, եւ ի գործս բարիս առաջնորդեա: 
Առաւօտու օրհնութեանցն եւ փառաբանութեանցն արժանի արա զամենայն հաւատացեալս անուանդ քում սրբոյ եւ պահեա ի խաղաղութեան:
 Տէր Աստուած մեր, տուր զքո խաղաղութիւնդ ամենայն աշխարհի, բարձ զցասումն եւ զպատուհասն ի յարարածոցս: 
Ողորմեա հարց եւ եղբարց մերոց կենդանեաց եւ հանգուցելոց: 
Ողորմեա զեկեղեցի շինողաց, երախտաւորաց, պտղատուից, սպասաւորաց եւ այնոցիկ, որք ընդ հովանեաւ սրբոյ եկեղեցւոյ են հանգուցեալ: 
Տէր Աստուած, օգնեա թագաւորացն քրիստոնէից եւ իշխանացն բարեպաշտից, զօրաց եւ զաւակաց նոցին պահելով ի խաղաղութեան: 
Տէր Աստուած մեր, պահեա զառաջնորդս եւ զեղբայրութիւնս մեր ամբողջ եւ անխռով ի կամս ողորմութեան քոյ: 
Նշանաւ սուրբ եւ պատուական խաչիւ քոյ հալածեա զերեւելի եւ զաներեւոյթ թշնամին ի սահմանաց մերոց եւ ի բնակութենէս մերմէ: 
Փրկեա զմեզ ի հրոյն յաւիտենից. եւ քեզ փառք յաւիտեանս. ամէն:

----------


## Arjo

Մեղքերի ներման աղոթք
Բժշկի՛ր ինձ, Տե՛ր, հպարտությունից և ամբարտավանությունից, սնափառությունից, մարդահաճությունից և ոխակալությունից, նախանձից և ատելությունից և բոլոր չարիքներից:
Բխեցրո՛ւ, Տե՛ր, իմ գլխում վտակների աղբյուրը և ոռոգի՛ր իմ մտքերի անդաստանը, լվա՛ իմ հանցանքների աղտերն ու սրբի՛ր վերքերիս թարախը, հանի՛ր իմ մեղքերի փուշը և տնկի՛ր կենաց բույսը: Աճեցրո՛ւ, Տե՛ր, արդարությունը և նվաստացրո՛ւ անօրենությունը, մեռցրո՛ւ մարմնի ցանկությունը և նորոգի՛ր հոգուս կենդանությունը:
Կանչի՛ր, Տե՛ր, իմ մեղանչած անձը Քեզ մոտ, քանզի չեմ համարձակվում մերձենալ Քեզ, պատկառում եմ ամոթից և զարհուրում եմ իմ գործերից, չունեմ համարձակություն Քո առջև, քանզի ես ինքս եմ ինձ կորստյան մատնել: Հեռացա Քո սուրբ պատվիրաններից և մերկացա Քո փառքից, բայց Դո՛ւ, Տե՛ր, գթա՛ ինձ, ողորմի՛ր, քանզի Քո անարատ ձեռքերի ստեղծածն եմ:
Փնտրի՛ր, Տե՛ր, Քո եղծյալ ու կորուսյալ պատկերիս, որ մեղքերի աղբի և տիղմի մեջ եմ ծածկվել, դո՛ւրս բեր Քո շնորհի ավելով և դի՛ր նախկին գանձանակի մեջ, որից ընկա:
Ապրեցրո՛ւ ինձ, Տե՛ր, երկյուղով և հառաչանքներով, սիրով և սրբությամբ, շնորհներով և ճշմարտությամբ, գիտությամբ և բոլոր առաքինություններով:
Փրկի՛ր ինձ, Տե՛ր, մարդկային գովեստից, փառքից ու մեծարումներից, քանզի լույս կարծելով խավարիս՝ բարին են համբավում իմ՝ եղկելիիս ու ողորմելիիս մասին: Ինձ առաքինի են համբավում, մինչդեռ ես ողբալի եմ և անթիվ մեղքերով լի: Ծածկի՛ր ինձ, Տե՛ր, սուտ գովեստների և երանիների լույսից, քանզի չգիտեն իմ մեղքերը: Ինձ սուրբ եմ ցույց տալիս և լի եմ աղտեղությամբ, կերպարանվում եմ առաքինությամբ և անառակությամբ ապրում, փայլում եմ երկյուղածությամբ և ընթանում արդահաճությամբ, ճանաչում եմ ճշմարտությունը և սուտ խոսում, գիտեմ արդարությունը և անօրենություն եմ գործում:
Չեմ կարող, Տե՛ր, անհույս լինել, քանզի ողորմած ես և գթած, և անճառ փառք խոստացար դարձի եկած մեղավորին, սակայն ես զարհուրում ու դողում եմ և երկնչում եմ իմ բազում և անթիվ մեղքերից, քանզի պարտվելով խաբվեցի որսողից և արդ, ի՞նչ կլինեմ եղկելիս, որ տարակուսած եմ կյանքից:
Քո առջև եմ ընկնում և թողությո՛ւն հայցում իմ մեղքերին. ընդունի՛ր իմ պաղատանքները և քավի՛չ եղիր հանցանքներիս, պայծառացրո՛ւ և լուսավորի՛ր իմ խորհուրդներն ու միտքը, կարո՛ղ դարձրու իմ մարմինը՝ անդադար Քո սուրբ անվան փառաբանության մեջ մնալու:
Հաղո՛րդ դարձրու ինձ, Տե՛ր, Քո աստվածային սիրուն՝ սիրելու Քո պատվիրանները և գալու Քո ճանապարհով, չարչարվելու մինչ ի մահ Քո անվան համար, մտնելու փառքի մեջ, դասվելու Քո սուրբերի շարքը և միշտ ուրախանալու Քո կամարարների հետ:
Շնորհի՛ր ինձ, Տե՛ր, աչքերի լաց, արցունքների հոսում, մեղքերի սուգ, սրտի երկյուղ, ոսկորների սարսափ և դող տանջանքների ահից, կենաց ճանապարհ և անդադար պաղատանքներ: Փրկիր երևացող և աներևույթ թշնամուց և արժանավորիր գոհությամբ փառավորել Քեզ, Հոր և Սուրբ Հոգուդ հետ, այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Բժշկության աղոթք
Տե՛ր, փարատիր Քո ժողովրդի հիվանդություններն ու ցավերը և բժշկիր: Աստված մեր, շնորհիր ամենքին կատարյալ առողջություն ամենահաղթ սուրբ Խաչիդ նշանով, որով վերացրիր մարդկանց տկարությունները և դատապարտեցիր մեր թշնամուն: Դու՛ ես մեր կյանքն ու փրկությունը բարերար, բազումողորմ Աստված, որ թողություն ես տալիս մեր մեղքերին և ազատում հիվանդություններից. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Ազատագրման աղոթք
Խաչի նշանի դրոշմով, որ Քո Աստվածային Արյունով նորոգեցիր, և մկրտելով մեզ որդեգրեցիր ու վերականգնեցիր պատկերիդ փառքով՝ աստվածային Քո պարգևներով թող ամոթահար լինի սատանան, վերանան որոգայթները և մարտնչողները պարտվեն: Թող վերանա խավարը, մութը փարատվի, մառախուղն անցնի: Աջդ հովանի թող լինի. քանզի գթած ես, ողորմած: Եվ Քեզ՝ Հոր և Սուրբ Հոգուդ հավերժ փա՜ռք. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Գոհության աղոթք
Գոհանում եմ քեզանից, Տե՛ր իմ և Աստվա՛ծ իմ, և օրհնում ու փառավորում եմ Քո սուրբ անունը, որ պահպանեցիր Քո անարժան ու մեղավոր ծառային այս ցերեկ և խաղաղությամբ հասցրիր երեկոյան ժամին: Այժմ խնդրում եմ, որ Քո ամենազոր Աջով ու Քո սուրբ Խաչով կնքես ծառայիդ բնակարանը, ելքն ու մուտքը, որ ննջենք ապահով ու աներկյուղ, խաղաղությամբ. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Խաղաղության աղոթք
Փա՜ռք Քեզ Տեր, որ մեր այս երկրային կյանքին խաղաղ օրեր ես պարգևում: Պարգևիր նաև Քո խաղաղությունը համայն արարածներիդ և հեռու պահիր մեզանից ցասումն ու պատուհասը, կորուստն ու ցավը: Եվ Տեր Աստված, սուրբ ու պատվական Խաչիդ նշանով մեզ պահի՛ր, պահպանիր երևելի ու աներևույթ բոլոր թշնամիներից. ամեն:
Չարի հնարքների դեմ աղոթք
Շնորհատու՛ բարիքների, Տե՜ր, աղաչում եմ Քեզ, փարատի՜ր մեր սրտերի աղջամուղջը և հեռու վանիր չարի մոլորեցնող հնարքները. պահպանի՜ր բանսարկուի պատրանքներից և շնորհիր մեզ հավատով ապավինելու ամենասուրբ Երրորդությանդ՝ Հորը, Որդուն և Սուրբ Հոգուն, այժմ և միշտ, հավիտեանս հավիտենից: Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Ճանապարհի համար աղոթք
Առաջնորդ կյանքի և ճանապարհ ճշմարտության, մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոս, որ Հովսեփին առաջնորդեցիր Եգիպտոս,  իսրայելացիներին Կարմիր ծովն անցկացրիր,  Մովսեսին` Սինա լեռը և ժողովրդին` ավետյաց երկիրը, կղեովպյաններին ուղեկից եղար դեպի Էմավուս, աղաչում եմ քեզ, Տե՛ր, առաջնորդիր մեզ և մեր եղբայրներին` գնալու խաղաղությամբ առաջիկա ճանապարհը, փրկի՛ր երևելի ու աներևույթ թշնամիներից և խաղաղությամբ առաջնորդիր այնտեղ, ուր գնում ենք, քանի որ դու ես Ճանապարհը, Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը, և քեզ վայել է փառք ու երկրպագություն, իշխանություն և պատիվ այժմ և միշտ հավիտյանս հավիտենից. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Երեկոյան աղոթք
Ո՜վ գթած Հայր, բարեխնամ, արարիչ բոլոր արարածների, ընդունի՛ր մեր պաղատանքը երեկոյան այս ժամին։ Դու առատորեն Քո բարի պարգեւներն ես տալիս բոլորին: Ողորմի՛ր Տեր, ամբողջ աշխարհին և մանավանդ Քո սուրբ եկեղեցուն, հիվանդներին, վշտահարներին, ճամփորդներին, նավորդներին, խոստովանողներին, ապաշխարողներին և հանգուցյալ հոգիներին, որովհետեւ Դու, ամենակա՛լ Տեր, գիտես մեր պետքերն ու կարիքները` մեր խնդրածից և իմացածից էլ ավելի: Որդուդ եւ ամենասուրբ Հոգուդ հետ միասին քե՛զ են վայելում փառքը, իշխանությունն ու պատիվը, այժմ եւ միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ամեն:

Առավոտյան աղոթք
Գոհանում եմ Քեզանից,
Ո՜վ Տեր իմ և Աստվա՛ծ իմ.
Եվ օրհնում ու փառավորում
Քո սուրբ անունը,
Որ պահեցիր այս գիշեր
Քո անարժան ու մեղավոր ծառային
Բոլոր վտանգներից ու փորձություններից,
Խաղաղությամբ հասցնելով
Առավոտյան այս ժամին
Եվ արժանացրիր Քո ծառային տեսնելու
Քո ողորմության լույսը:
Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Շաբաթվա յուրաքանչյուր օրվա աղոթք
Երկուշաբթի օրվա աղոթք
Աշխարհաբար
Ո՛վ ամենակալ և ամենակարող Տեր և Աստված իմ, որ այսօրը քո ամենազոր և բարձրագույն խոսքով ջրերի զանգվածը անջրպետելով բաժանեցիր երկու մասի և անսուտ ամրությամբ սահմանեցիր երկնքի հաստատությունը ջրերի մեջ` բոլոր զվարթունների զբոսավայր: Ընկնում եմ Քո առջև և աղաչում Քեզ. Ասա՛այդ խոսքովդ ինձ` «Թողնված են քե՛զ մեղքերդ» (Մատթ., Թ 5) բազում: Որովհետև իմ անօրինությունները բարձրացան իմ գլխից [վեր], և իմ հանցանքների բազմությունը ծածկեցինձ: Չարասերիս չարիքին չափ չկա, և ոչ` թիվ ցավալի անօրինությանս: Հեռացրու ինձնից հանցանքներս, Տեր, և անջրպետելով վերացրու վերքերը վիրավորված ծառայիս, և արժանացրու անպիտան ծառայիս քո երկնային արքայությանը, քո բոլոր սրբերի մոտ, որնրանց հետ փառավորեմ Ամենասուրբ Տերությունդ` Հայր և Որդի և Սուրբ Հոգի. այժմ ևմիշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Աղոթք ընտանիքի
Սիրող և ողորմած Աստված, օգնիր մեր ընտանիքին, որպեսզի զորանանք հավատքով ու հավատարմությամբ:
Օգնիր, որ Քո բարությունից սովորելով, օգնենք ու կարեկից լինենք դիմացինին:
Օգնիր, որ մեր ընտանիքում գիտակից խոնարհությամբ Քո փառքն ու մեծությունը պատմվի:
Օգնիր, որ մեր ընտանիքում հեզությամբ ապրենք՝ միշտ Քեզ փառք տալով:
Օգնիր, որ մեր ընտանիքում յուրաքանչյուր անդամի ու հարազատի նկատմամբ համբերությամբ լցվենք:
Իսկ ամեն բանից առաջ օժտիր մեզ Քո սիրով, որպեսզի այդ սիրով ապրենք ու պտղաբեր լինենք՝ փառք տալով Հորը, Որդուն և Ս. Հոգուն. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Զղջման աղոթք
Մեղանչեցի Ամենասուրբ Երրորդության` Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու դեմ:
Մեղանչել եմ Աստծո դեմ: Խոստովանում եմ Աստծո, սուրբ Աստվածածնի և քո առաջ, հայր սուրբ, գործածս բոլոր մեղքերը: Քանզի մեղանչեցի խորհուրդով, խոսքով և գործով, կամովին և ակամա, գիտությամբ և անգիտությամբ: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի հոգովս և նրա զորությամբ (զորություններով), մտքովս և նրա շարժմամբ (շարժումներով), մարմնովս և նրա զգայությամբ (զգայարաններով):
Մեղանչեցի հոգուս զորությամբ` խորամանկությամբ և անզգամությամբ, հանդգնությամբ և երկչոտությամբ, շռայլությամբ և ժլատությամբ, զեխությամբ և անիրավությամբ, չարահավանությամբ, հուսահատությամբ և թերահավատությամբ: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի մտքիս չար խորհուրդներով` նենգությամբ, ատելությամբ, հիշաչարությամբ, մախանքով, չարակամությամբ, թուլությամբ, պոռնակական խորհրդով` արվամոլական, իգամոլական, անասնական, գրաստական, գազանական, գիշերն ու ցերեկը երազական գիջությամբ և անրջական գարշելի աղտեղությամբ: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի մարմնիս ցանկությամբ` հեշտասիրությամբ, անհոգությամբ, քնի հորանջմամբ, մարմնի շարժումներով ու պես-պես ախտերով զազրագործությամբ, ականջներովս ցանկասիրությամբ լսելով, աչքերիս անմաքրությամբ, սրտիս ցանկությամբ, ռունգներիս մեղկությամբ, բերանիս անպարկեշտությամբ, անժուժկալությամբ, շվայտությամբ և հարբեցողությամբ: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի լեզվիս չարաբանությամբ` ստախոսությամբ, սուտ երդմամբ, երդմնազանցությամբ, հակաճառությամբ, վիճաբանությամբ, չարախոսությամբ, շոգոմոգությամբ, քսությամբ, դատարկաբանությամբ, ծիծաղով ու ծաղրով, զրախոսությամբ, հերձախոսությամբ, անիծելով, տրտնջալով, դժգոհելով, բամբասելով և հայհոյելով: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի ձեռքով գողանալով, ագահելով, զրկելով, հարվածելով, սպանելով և գարշելի գործեր կատարելով: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Մեղանչեցի մարմնիս բոլոր մասերով ու բոլոր անդամներով, հինգ զգայարաններով և վեցյակ շարժումներով` վերամբարձ ոտնահարությամբ, վայրաքարշ մեղկությամբ, աջ և ձախ խոտորվելով, նախկինների մեղքերը գործելով և գալիք սերունդներին չար օրինակ թողնելով: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Այլև մեղանչեցի յոթ մահացու մեղքերով` հպարտությամբ, նախանձով, բարկությամբ, ծուլությամբ, ագահությամբ, որկրամոլությամբ, բղջախոհությամբ և նրանց տարատեսակներով: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Այլև մեղանչեցի Աստծո բոլոր պատվիրանների դեմ` հանձնառելի և հրաժարելի, որովհետև ոչ հանձնառելիները կատարեցի, ոչ էլ հրաժարելիներից հեռացա: Օրենքը ստանձնեցի, սակայն նրանում ծուլացա, քրիստոնեական հավատքն ընդունեցի, բայց գործերովս նրան անարժան գտնվեցի, չարն իմանալով` կամովին շեղվեցի և բարի գործերից ինքնակամ հեռացա: Վայ ինձ, վայ ինձ, վայ ինձ: Ո՞րն ասեմ կամ ո՞րը խոսովանեմ. Հանցանքներս անթիվ են, անօրինություններս` անպատմելի, ցավերս` աններելի, և վերքերս` անբժշկելի: Մեղանչեցի Աստծո դեմ:
Հայր սուրբ, դու ես իմ` Աստծո Միածին Որդու հետ հաշտության միջնորդն ու բարեխոսը, քեզ տրված իշխանությամբ արձակիր իմ մեղքերի կապանքները, աղաչում եմ քեզ:

----------


## Arjo

Խաղաղության աղոթք
Խաղաղությամբ Քո, Քրիստոս Փրկիչ մեր, որ վեր է բոլոր մտքերից և խոսքերից, ամրացրու մեզ և աներկյուղ պահիր ամենայն չարից: Հավասարեցրու մեզ Քո ճշմարիտ երկրպագուներին, ովքեր հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ երկրպագում են Քեզ: Քանզի Ամենասուրբ Երրորդությանդ վայել է փառք, իշխանություն և պատիվ այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից. ամեն:

Աղոթք ռազմական հերթապահության ժամանակ
Չեմ սոսկա ես նրանց բյուրավոր զորքերից, որոնք ամեն կողմից պատել ու պաշարել են ինձ:
Արի Տեր, փրկիր ինձ, Աստված իմ, քանզի կործանեցիր բոլորին, ովքեր իզուր թշնամացել են ինձ հետ:
Դու մեղավորների ատամները կփշրես:
Տիրոջից է փրկությունը, Քո օրհնությունը ժողովրդիդ վրա թող լինի (Սաղմոս 3:7-9):
Փառք Ամենասուրբ Երրոդությանը՝ Հորը, Որդուն և Ս. Հոգուն. Այժմ և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից. ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Մոր աղոթքը
Հայր Աստված, Արարիչ ամենայնի, ինձ արժանացրիր լինել ընտանիքի մայր, պարգևեցիր երեխաներ: Եվ ես համարձակվում եմ բարբառել, որ նրանք Քո երեխաներն են, որովհետև Դու տվեցիր նրանց կյանք, կենդանացրեցիր Քո անմահ հոգով և վերածնեցիր Քո սիրով՝ Սուրբ Ավազանիդ մկրտությամբ:
Ինձ օգնիր, որ լինեմ արթնամիտ և երեխաներիս դաստիարակության գործում երբևէ չձանձրանամ: Աղերսում եմ Քեզ. պահիր նրանց Քո սիրով և թող որ նրանց միջոցով օրհնվի Քո սուրբ անունը, ինչպես երկնքում, այնպես էլ երկրի վրա: Մի զրկիր նրանց հանապազորյա հացից, այլ պարգևիր նրանց ամեն անհրաժեշտն իր ժամանակին, և ինչ էլ որ պարգևես, թող հավիտենական կյանքի համար գործածեն:
Եվ եթե մեղանչեն Քո առաջ, քանի որ մարդ են՝ մեղանչական բնույթով՝ ողորմած եղիր նրանց հանդեպ: Ներիր նրանց երիտասարդության մեղքերն ու հանցանքները: Բարեհաճ եղիր նրանց աղոթքներին և հաջողություն տուր ուղիղ գործերում: Թող Քո հրեշտակը քայլի նրանց հետ և պահպանի նրանց ամեն դժբախտությունից և չար ճանապարհից:
Բարերար Աստված, դարձրու ինձ իմ երեխաներով խնդացող մայր, նրանք թող իմ ուրախությունը լինեն իմ կյանքի բոլոր օրերում և լինեն հենարանն իմ ծերության:
Քո ողորմածությամբ արժանացրու ինձ նրանց հետ ահեղ դատաստանի օրը կանգնել Քո առաջ, անարժան համարձակությամբ ասելու. «Ահա ես և իմ երեխաները, որոնց Դու տվեցիր ինձ»:
Եվ նրանց հետ միասնաբար փառավորենք անճառելի բարությունդ, հավերժական սերդ և Սուրբ անունդ. հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Մանուկների համար աղոթք
Տեր Աստված մեր, Սուրբ Հոգուդ սրբությամբ պահիր մեր երեխաներին, որպեսզի անարատ մնալով Քո կամքը կատարեն և անմեղությամբ հասնեն հավիտենական կյանքիդ:
Ուղղիր նրանց քայլերը, Քո լուսավոր պատվիրաններիդ մեջ պահելով նրանց, և իրենց ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում պահիր խաղաղ ու առանց մեղքի՝ մեր Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի շնորհով. Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Աղոթք ճանապարհ գնալուց առաջ
Տե՛ր, ուղղի՛ր մեր ընթացքը խաղաղության ճանապարհներով.
Տե՛ր, ուղղի՛ր և առաջնորդի՛ր մեր հոգիները և բոլոր հավատացյալներին
գնալ արդարության ճանապարհով դեպի հավիտենական կյանք: Ամեն:

----------


## Arjo

Հաւատոյ Հանգանակ
Հաւատամք ի մի Աստուած, ի Հայրն ամենակալ, յԱրարիչն երկնի եւ երկրի, երեւելեաց եւ աներեւութից:
Եւ ի մի Տէր Յիսուս Քրիստոս յՈրդին Աստուծոյ, ծնեալն յԱստուծոյ Հօրէ միածին, այսինքն յէութենէ Հօր: Աստուած յԱստուծոյ, Լոյս ի Լուսոյ, Աստուած ճշմարիտ յԱստուծոյ ճշմարտէ, ծնունդ եւ ո՛չ արարած: Նոյն Ինքն ի բնութենէ Հօր, Որով ամենայն ինչ եղեւ յերկինս եւ ի վերայ երկրի, երեւելիք եւ աներեւոյթք:
Որ յաղագս մեր մարդկան եւ վասն մերոյ փրկութեան իջեալ յերկնից՝ մարմնացաւ, մարդացաւ, ծնաւ կատարելապէս ի Մարիամայ սրբոյ կուսէն Հոգւովն Սրբով: Որով էառ զմարմին, զհոգի եւ զմիտ, եւ զամենայն որ ինչ է ի մարդ, ճշմարտապէս եւ ո՛չ կարծեօք:
Չարչարեալ, խաչեալ, թաղեալ, յերրորդ աւուր յարուցեալ. ելեալ ի յերկինս նովին մարմնովն՝ նստաւ ընդ աջմէ Հօր: Գալոց է նովին մարմնովն եւ փառօք Հօր ի դատել զկենդանիս եւ զմեռեալս, Որոյ թագաւորութեանն ոչ գոյ վախճան։
Հաւատամք եւ ի Սուրբ Հոգին, յանեղն եւ ի կատարեալն, որ խօսեցաւ յօրէնս եւ ի մարգարէս եւ յաւետարանս։ Որ էջն ի Յորդանան, քարոզեաց յառաքեալն եւ բնակեցաւ ի սուրբսն։
Հաւատամք եւ ի մի միայն Ընդհանրական եւ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի։
Ի մի մկրտութիւն, յապաշխարութիւն, ի քաւութիւն եւ ի թողութիւն մեղաց:
Ւ յարութիւն մեռելոց, ի դատաստանն յաւիտենից հոգւոց եւ մարմնոց, յարքայութիւնն երկնից, եւ ի կեանսն յաւիտենականս:
Ւսկ որք ասեն՝ էր երբեմն, յորժամ ո՛չ էր Որդին, կամ էր երբեմն, յորժամ ո չ էր Սուրբ Հոգին, կամ թէ՝ յոչէից եղեն, կամ յայլմէ էութենէ ասեն լինել զՈրդին Աստուծոյ եւ կամ զՍուրբ Հոգին, եւ թէ փոփոխելիք են կամ այլայլելիք, զայնպիսիսն նզովէ Կաթուղիկէ եւ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցի։
Իսկ մեք փառաւորեսցուք, որ յառաջ քան զյաւիտեանս, երկիրպագանելով Սրբոյ Երրորդութեանն եւ միոյ Աստուածութեանն Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ, այժմ եւ միշտ եւ յաւիտեանս յաւիտենից, ամէն:

----------

